# DAnny81s journal for boxing and MMA (help appreciated)



## danny81 (Mar 18, 2007)

alright. I dont have regular acces to a gym for a few weeks until i buy my home gym. so for a few weeks my workouts will be mainly body weight. if someone could help  me I would appreciate it. especially fighters(IE. wrestlers boxers, kickboxers, MAs, MMAs). Mainly because i am into MMA and boxing(mainly boxing). I will start posting tomorrow. thanks


----------



## danny81 (Mar 19, 2007)

Cardio: 

100 yard sprint then 100 yard jog repeat 3x for a total of 4x. this is 400 yardssprinted and 400 yards jogged
I know im slow but, 4.26 min. 

2 x 100 jumpropes


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 19, 2007)

Are you acquainted with the bit torrent scene?


----------



## danny81 (Mar 19, 2007)

yes. I know what it is and I have used it a few times. why?


----------



## fufu (Mar 19, 2007)

I can help a little bit. 

Work on your rotational strength. In whatever sort of fight you are going to but rotating constantly to produce punches and throws. Think of the old Tyson punches, he produced so much power using those hips..

Here a few things you can do.

Crunch plate twists
Wood chops
standing twist press w/ cable or band
Standing twists with sandbags over your shoulder
YouTube - Half Kneel Sequential Chop
YouTube - Half Kneel Sequential Lift

Here are a couple cool videos, you can find some ideas from these.
YouTube - Hardcore Training - RossTraining.com
YouTube - Budget Training - RossTraining.com

That is all I can think of for now.

Search these on the internet and you should be able to find some photos.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks. this was my core workout for today. no rest inbetween 


wheel roll out 
v-up 
side twist 
repeat 2x to make it a total of 3x 

my scores where 
wheel roll out 6 6 6 
v-up 10 8 10 
side twist 6 6 6 

then right after i did 20 chinnies to each side.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 9, 2007)

alright havent done my journal in a while. 

here is my workout for today.

Cardio:

4 200 yard sprints with 100 yard walk in between.

Later today i will go play some basketball.

Core:
I did a circuit of these 3 excercises with no rest in between.
kneeling Wheel rollout 8, 8, 8
V-Up 10, 10, 7
Lieng down leg twist 6,6,6
then once i went through that cycle three times I did 21 chinnies each side.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 10, 2007)

Core: no rest inbetween.

incline twist crunch, lying leg raises with push at top, incline twist crunch, lying leg raises with push at top.

boxing:

2 rounds shadowboxing
2 rounds pad work
3 round heavy bag
2 round(no rest inbetween) jumprope


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 10, 2007)

When are you going to start your new program? Do you have access to a gym or do you workout at home? 

The boxing stuff looks good.  
To start with you may want to only lift 2 times a week. If you are still planning to do a total body program.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 10, 2007)

yah. imstarting next week. i wanted to start this week, but this week im trying to find out the amount of weight i can do for each excercise for 3x10. is their any other way to find out besides taking a week of lifting?


----------



## danny81 (Apr 11, 2007)

today 5 sets of sprint up hill then walk down. 

then 

3x 
kneeling wheel roll out, 8,8,8' 
v-up 10,7,6 
side twist 7,7,7 


then a set of chinnies 37 each side.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 12, 2007)

3 min rounds.
2x 3 pound weight shadow boxing
1x 5 pound weight shadow boxing
3x heavy bag
2x(no rest  inbetween rounds) footwork around bag
1x pad work only right cross
1x pad work only left hook

Core:

2x roman chair till failure
40 medicine ball shots to stomach
15 medicine ball shots each side


----------



## danny81 (Apr 14, 2007)

Boxing: 3 minute round 30 sec rest
3x heavy bag 
3x pads
2x speedbag(no rest)

Core:
no rest

inclined situps(twist), chin rolls, inclined situps(twist), chin rolls, rest, inclined situps(twist), chin rolls

Cardio:
basketball
Football
tennis


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 14, 2007)

danny81 said:


> yes. I know what it is and I have used it a few times. why?





There are torrents with great MMA workout routines that look pretty good.  Are you a member of any private trackers?


----------



## danny81 (Apr 14, 2007)

no.
do you know of any trackers or things with routines or good books on MMA. thanks


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 14, 2007)

danny81 said:


> no.
> do you know of any trackers or things with routines or good books on MMA. thanks


PM me an email addy ...


----------



## danny81 (Apr 16, 2007)

I am 6 ft 163 pds

Cardio:
4x 200 yard sprints

Lifting:
Snatch 8x2
45,55,65,75,75,75,75,75
Everything else is 4x10

Superset
Deadlift 115,125,125,125
DB bench 20,40,40,40

Superset
Lunge 30,30,30,30
DB rows 20,25,30,35


Then i did 3 sets of 15 chinrolls
3 sets of 15 neck strengtheners forward with 15lbs
wrist curls 15 pds 3 sets of 15

Core
Circuit
3x
Kneeling wheel roll out
v-up
russian twist
rest

then at the end one set of high reps of chinnies.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 17, 2007)

boxing/kickboxing:

2x shadow boxing
2x pad work
3x heavybag
2x(box straight through round) speedbag

Core

roman chair, lying leg lifts, weighted decline crunch w/twist, roman chair, lying leg lifts, rest, lying leg lifts, weighted decline crunch w/twist


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 17, 2007)

What's a chin roll?

And chinnies??


----------



## kinkery (Apr 17, 2007)

this journal wont last long


----------



## mike456 (Apr 17, 2007)

kinkery said:


> this journal wont last long



u are a fuckin asshole


----------



## kinkery (Apr 17, 2007)

mike456 said:


> u are a fuckin asshole


----------



## danny81 (Apr 17, 2007)

why wont it last long? i have been doing the boxiing and the cardio for about 4 months now. anyway. a chinnie is like this
6 Pack Abs Exercises - Elbow To Knee Oblique Crunches For Six Pack Abs
exceept you keep your legs off the ground at all times and same with your upper back. then you touch your right elbow to your left knee and then left elbow to right knee at a slightly fast speed.

A chin roll is when you go into pushup position, but put your chin on the ground and ut your hands on your hips and roll your chin form side to side(touch your ears to the ground on each twist) thanks for the responses guys.


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

I was thinking you are being an asshole as well. Oh well everywhere has em. The thing is we got rid of most of the ass bags around here. Seems one pops up now and then.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 18, 2007)

w.e IDC. anyway. double d. im supposed to do the workout the workout for 8 weeks. since im a noob when im done with the 8 weeeks should i do it over or should i get a new routine?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 18, 2007)

DC was talking about kinkery not you danny.  The answer to your question is as you progress so should your routines progress. You will be in need of something a little more difficult by then ... but not much.  Two months isn't very long so don't worry about it.  You'll add more types of lifts as you learn more and you will evolve as long as you DON'T STOP LIFTING ... !!!!


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

Well just starting off theres no reason to use any type of periodzation. Just stick with a set amount of sets and reps for the first few months then after that start using some sort of periodzation.


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry I guess I didnt answer your question to well. After 8 weeks even though you are new you may need a deload week which is take about 40-50% of your 1rm and do it for X amount of sets and reps. This just gives your system the rest it needs.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 18, 2007)

o alright thanks. BTW bone crusher. i knew he was talking about kinkery. but i was saying w.e IDC kinkery could say what ever he wants. it doesnt effect me. thanks tho guys. BTW i finished my routine and wow i didnt realize how weak my legs where. =\. i will post it up as soon as i finish my core. one more question when doing the one leg RDLs what muscles are supposed to burn. because my lower back and calves where burning the most and a little hammys and glutes.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 18, 2007)

wow I never realized how weak my legs are.

Hill sprints, walk down hill x4

clean and press 8x2
35, 55, 65, 75, 80, 85, 85, 87 1/2

superset
front squat 4x10
55, 55, 65, 75
chin-up(palms facing away) 
9, 8, 7, 6

superset
One arm OH press 4x10
15, 15, 15, 17 1/2
Single leg RDL 20, 20, 20, 20 (2 20 pound dumbells)

Core
Circuit
Wheel rollout 13, 10, 9
v-up 15, 12, 10
lying twist 8, 7, 5
chinnies 21


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice job danny, keep up the good work.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 18, 2007)

thanks. I sure will. even tho i have all that soreness i feel stronger(most of it is probably mental, but i feel stronger none the less) soon im sure i will se physical changes and strenght gains. i hope to get a nice body by next summer. and mayby even an alright one right now. my problem is im skinny and tall.


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

Well best of luck! I am sure you will do fine. Just read, read, read!


----------



## danny81 (Apr 19, 2007)

alright. thanks. today is boxing and core. i will post that up latr.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 19, 2007)

boxing

3x shadow boxing
2x pads
3x heavy bag
2x(no rest in between) speed bag

core
(no rest in between anysets)
1 set inclined crunch
1 set weighted incline crunch
1 set inclined crunch
1 set inclined leg raise.
20 ball drops on stomach
10 ball drops on each side
20 ball throws at stomach
10 ball throws each side.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 19, 2007)

danny81 said:


> boxing
> 
> 3x shadow boxing
> 2x pads
> ...



  lookin good big boy


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

If its boxing you do I would work on some other kinds of core work as well. Use different variations like a rotational core workout and a stabilization core workout:

Stab.-Bird dogs, Planks, Bridges, etc...

Rotational-Wood Chops, Medicine ball twists, etc...


----------



## danny81 (Apr 20, 2007)

isnt the wheel rollout stab.?

btw. i cant lift 2day because i was playing ootball today and some kids head went right into my knee. im sure it will be fine by tomorrow(I hope) Ill also take it easy tomorrow because i want it to heal before i spar on sunday.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 20, 2007)

btw Double D. do you recomend i do 1 stab, 1 rotational and one crunch or v-up type excercise a day or what?


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Pick 2 a workout.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 20, 2007)

danny81 said:


> boxing
> 
> 3x shadow boxing  *(more details - time and intensity)*
> 2x pads  *(more details - time and intensity)*
> ...



Overall you're off to a good start.  Post better details on what you do so the people have a better idea of how to gauge your progress.  Make sense?


----------



## danny81 (Apr 20, 2007)

alright thanks guys. tomorrow im going to try and do abs.
BTW my knee is still hurting. im definetly wearing my leg pads from know on in football.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 21, 2007)

danny81 said:


> alright thanks guys. tomorrow im going to try and do abs.
> BTW my knee is still hurting. im definetly wearing my leg pads from know on in football.


If you have tremors for more than a few hours AFTER you work out ... that's bad.  I've had tremors from either under hydrating after training, or from not putting enough nutrients back into my system post.  

If your aches in a muscle become a lasting burning pain that's bad.  Cease and desist from training until you get advice if that ever happens.

If your aches linger ... like in your legs ... for more than a few days that too is bad.  THE WORST mistake you can make is to be too eager to make progress and over train.  90% of the time that I've ever over trained (before I came here I was a dumb ass and injured my RC's, my hams and my rt bicep ... and I over did it on core but that just resulted in me tossing my cookies.  Ohhh and ... I over did it on the tread mill once and after I got off I became so light headed I literally passed out ) I was not aware that I was damaging myself while in the moment.  Said another way, if you are getting too close to a fire you feel it and react.  You'll pull your hand away and prevent a serious burn.  In lifting I often did not know I was messing up until it was too late ... there was no pulling away.  I knew on the RC's ... I felt it pop right away but it was still too late.  My hamies and my bicep on the other hand ... I was clueless until it was way too late.  The deal done went down.  

You are here at Im.  You have two distinct advantages.  You have youth, and a wealth of knowledge right here from your fellow IM members at your disposal.  Why hurry?  Take your time, build a routine ... post it and be cautious.  

I hope this makes sense danny.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 21, 2007)

yup it makes sense. and im not overtraining dont worry. the doms go away within a few days or 2. my knee is healing nicely ive been icing it alot so i can box tomorrow and lift monday. and i will definetly work out again monday. do you think i should restart the workout? 
Week 1-2 /4 sets x 10 reps
Week 3-4 /3 sets x 5 reps 
Week 5-6 /3 sets x 8 reps
Week 7-8 /3 sets x 3 reps


----------



## danny81 (Apr 21, 2007)

i might as well post my sleep for yesterday since. i went to bed around 1 and woke up around 11:30


----------



## danny81 (Apr 22, 2007)

sleep 1 AM-10:30 AM

Boxing
2 rounds shadow boxing
2 rounds pad work
4 rounds heavy bag

Core: 
30 Inclined situps with twist
rest
30 inclined situps with twist
20 roman chairs


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 22, 2007)

No need to restart.  Just please post times on the boxing.  

Your doing a great job danny.  Keep up the good work ...


----------



## danny81 (Apr 22, 2007)

thanks. what im going to do is since i did 2 workouts with weight when i start again i will do 4 more. do you think that would work or should i just continue on?


----------



## fantasma62 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Danny this is a great journal and monster workouts my friend.
My approach is different although we somewhat have the same thing in mind.  I am training boxing 3-4 days a week and I lift two times a week.  I rest on sundays mostly and wednesdays if I feel burned out.

I am not in any shape to be in MMA although I love watching it, so I am now doing mostly boxing routines.  I want to incorporate other exercises to go with my goal and my capabilities.  If I may, I will borrow some of your exercises if I think they'll help me get thinner.  Oh, by the way, I am a fatty.  I am using boxing routines to sweat a whole lot and lose some weight, but need to add ab work to firm up my belly and as per my friend Double D, some plyos to balance things out...

Either way, sorry for the banter as I have nothing to offer since you pretty much know what you are doing, and good luck 

Keep up the great work


----------



## danny81 (Apr 22, 2007)

thank you and good luck. do you box by yourself or do you have a trainer? what is your workout? and if you want to losee weight. do some more cardio.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 22, 2007)

or fix his diet


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

danny81 said:


> do some more cardio.



Little more difficult than that my friend. Diet is where the key is to weight loss. Cardio helps, but you can drop bf from diet alone. 

I wish you the best.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 22, 2007)

true. i figured that since he boxes and is lifting now he would of already fixes his diet. that was the first thing i did, but good catch DD. good thing you said somthing


----------



## fantasma62 (Apr 23, 2007)

To answer your question, nop, I don't box, I am way too pretty to get myself all broken up... 

Actually, I love the sport and the like, I used to box back in the day but quit for football.

Don't have a trainer, just working out myself.  Doing it specifically to lose the weight.  For me, at the moment, this is  cardio.  I am going to be traveling this week, but when I get back, I am going to have a stress test done so that I can jog and try to do a bit of HIIT and give my wrist a rest for a while.  I am hoping that will do the trick, but meanwhile I have been doing a little shadow, a little bag, a little speed bag, lifting a bit and bouncing around a whole lot....


----------



## fantasma62 (Apr 23, 2007)

kinkery said:


> or fix his diet


 
sorry, for some reason my message got repeated twice...


----------



## fantasma62 (Apr 23, 2007)

kinkery said:


> or fix his diet


 
I know all about the diet folks, no worries there. I have lost 57 pounds so far need to lose another 40 and I am working on it.....


----------



## danny81 (Apr 23, 2007)

alright wel that is good.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Boxing
3 minute rounds with 1 minute rest
3x shadowboxing
3x heavy bag

Core
1 set power chair 60 pds 30
1 set roman chair twist  25
1 set power chair 80 pds 30
1 set roman chair 20
1 set power chair 110 10

1 set chinrolls


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 25, 2007)

Good work danny.  Keep it up and you will be successful.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks bone crusher.

today I went running with my freind who does track long distance. I only was able to go 3 miles tho. anyway. I did a 3 mile jog. I will try and Do some core later.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 26, 2007)

Core:

power chair, roman chair, power chair, roman chair, power chair, roman chair.

Boxing:
3 min rounds 30 sec rest
2x shadowboxing(no rest)
3x heavy bag
2x speed bag
2x heavybag
2x speed bag
50 jabs, 50 crosses, 50 left hooks, 50 right hooks, 50 left uppercuts, 50 right uppercuts


----------



## danny81 (Apr 29, 2007)

3 minute rounds

3x shadow box
4x heavybag
10min straight jumrope

core:
30 inclined situps
rest
20 inclined situps

played some baseball


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 29, 2007)

Have you looked into using weighted gloves and ankle weights while doing your bag work?

I don't see anything about stretching in here ...


----------



## danny81 (Apr 29, 2007)

I havent thought about it, but good idea. I will get some soon. I have to start stretching I havent, but I will before my workout(hopefully depend on my knee) and my running.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 29, 2007)

danny81 said:


> I havent thought about it, but good idea. I will get some soon. I have to start stretching I havent, but I will before my workout(hopefully depend on my knee) and my running.



BIG MISTAKE!!!!!!   Focus on stretching before you do anything else.  Before you lift, move or manipulate any weight mass in any way .... S*T*R*E*T*C*H!!!!  Maybe could be why you knee is giving you grief.

Thought you read the stickies?!?!?!  Busted ... you didn't read the stickies.  Find and read the sticky about stretching before you workout again danny ... vewy vewy important!!! 

Three things I made mistakes on pre-IM were diet ... stretching ... and recovery time. On stretching I was doing it to stay limber for MA, not to prepare my muscles for  what comes with lifting.  Very different.

*STRETCH!!!!!*


----------



## danny81 (Apr 29, 2007)

I do stretch sometimes(dynamic prior to lifting), but rarely do i do static post lifting. I read the thing P-Funk posted about how you should stretch i just never have the time. thanks tho. I guess i will make the time.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 30, 2007)

dynamic stretch

5x 100 yard sprint, 100 yard jog

Core
russian twist, plank, russian twist, plank, russian twist, plank. no rest

tonight i will probably do some static stretches and some yoga.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 30, 2007)

i just did a little jump rope. ill try and do some boxing with my little brother(him just swinging at me and I block) it helps my defense and when he hits me it tuoughens me up a little bit.


----------



## danny81 (May 1, 2007)

today i worked on footwork.

1 hour of going front and back, side to side, and circling the heavy bag. (i have a problem i bring my feet to close together so i pretty much fixed it today) mayby a few more days then i can get back to training)

core:

30 rear neck bridges
25 side to side
30 chin  rolls

30 inclined situps w/ twist, rest, 30 inclined situps w/ twist, rest, 18 inclined situps w/ twist


----------



## danny81 (May 2, 2007)

today i played some basketball. did some footwork drills(still trying to perfect it). i also did 5x of sprint 100 yards jog 100 yards.


----------



## danny81 (May 4, 2007)

yesterday i did 2 rounds shadow boxing and 6 rounds heavvy bag. then i went 2 rounds on speed bag. i then did 20 chin rolls, 20 rear nexk bridges front to back and then side to side. thne i did 3 sets of 30 with 8 pds on the roman chair.

today i did 5x 100 yard sprint then 100 yard jog while throwing punches.


----------



## Double D (May 4, 2007)

I wouldnt sprint 100 yards, its to far and your form will suffer. 50 yards or so is enough.


----------



## danny81 (May 6, 2007)

round= 3 min 1 min rest 

2x speedag(no rest) 
2x pad work 
2x heavy bag 
2x jump rope(no rest) 

inclined situp with twist 30, 24, 20 

25 chin rolls 
25 rear neck bridge 
25 neck bridge side to side.


----------



## P-funk (May 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> I wouldnt sprint 100 yards, its to far and your form will suffer. 50 yards or so is enough.



huh?


----------



## danny81 (May 7, 2007)

oo sorry. for some reason DD i missed that post. ok. i will go down to 50 and then jog 50? 

today i ran 5 100 sprints, with 100 meater jog while boxing.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 7, 2007)

Danny when are you planning to start lifting? What you are doing is good but you need to start working your legs with resistance to get stronger.


----------



## danny81 (May 7, 2007)

oo. i actually started a while back. but i injured my knee in football. i thought pads below the waist looked bad so i never wore anything but my helmet and shoulderpads. so during practice i got a helmet go right into my knee. i couldnt even go below parrelel for lik 2 weeks
now i can do BW squats with only a little pain. i am goign 2 let it rest and start lifting monday. (i hope)i wanted to start lifting today but as soon as i got down into the bottom of the snathb position my knee started killing me so i had to drop the weight. i will just start next monday. i cant wait. i realy want to see the results from me lifting. 

btw what do you mean by my form will suffer? theres form for runnig? i just run.


----------



## danny81 (May 8, 2007)

100 sprints, with 100 meater jog while boxing.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> I wouldnt sprint 100 yards, its to far and your form will suffer. 50 yards or so is enough.


Errr ... help me out here cuz ya lost me on this one.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2007)

ok. today i sparred 3 rounds


----------



## danny81 (May 13, 2007)

30 min shadow boxing 9 min heavy bag and 15 min speed bag


----------



## danny81 (May 14, 2007)

superset plank and russian twist no rest

3x 
1 min plank
10x 10 pds russian twist


----------



## danny81 (May 14, 2007)

5x 100 yard sprtints with 100 yard jog


----------



## danny81 (May 15, 2007)

3 min box 1 min rest
3 rouns shadow boxing
3 rounds heavy bag
3 rounds straight speed bag

3 min 30 sec rest
4x jump rope

abs 3x 30 inclined twist situps
3x chin rolls superset with rear neck brides


----------



## fUnc17 (May 15, 2007)

I dropped $60 on 2 yoga books. I didnt realize what I was missing till I actually 
tried it.

Are you sparring yet?


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

P-funk said:


> huh?



I must have missed something. My thought process on that is if someone is going to go all out balls to the wall sprinting the entire 100 yards would be a bit exhausting and the form of that sprint wouldnt be good. Hum.....


----------



## danny81 (May 16, 2007)

yah. you are right. func i started sparring for boxing the first time recently. it went well. i survived 4 rounds. the kid i faught was 240 i am 160 he was 25 im 15. he had experience i didnt. but anyway im not here to bitch. it was alot of fun. how often do you do Yoga?


----------



## danny81 (May 16, 2007)

5x 100 yard run with 100 yard jog 

3x 10 russian twist with 10 pds and plank with 10 pds for 1min


----------



## danny81 (May 17, 2007)

2 rounds shadow boxing with 5 pds weigghts 
1 rounds uppercuts with 10 pds weights 
1 round shadow boxing 
2 rounds heavy bag 
10 min footwork 
10 min speed bag 
2 rounds jumprope with burpees 
15 burpees 
25 power abs with 90 pds 
15 roman chairs 
10 declined lying leg raises 
rest 10 more 
20 rear neck bridges 
20 rear neck bridges side to side.


----------



## kinkery (May 17, 2007)

nice workouts, do you do anything weight training?


----------



## fUnc17 (May 17, 2007)

no big

the important thing is your sparring


----------



## danny81 (May 19, 2007)

thanks. yah. i do weight train but i injured my knee. im going to see the doctor on monday since i hurt it like a month ago. 
today was 
3 rounds shadow box with 5 pds
1 round shadow box
2 rounds heavy bag
5 rounds of 200 jump rope then finish rounds with burpees
20, 15, 10 power chair with 90 
31 roman chair
15 roman chair


----------



## danny81 (May 21, 2007)

5x 100 yard run and 100 yard jog 
3x superset no rest 
10 russian twisis with 10 pds 
1 min plank with 15pds


----------



## danny81 (May 21, 2007)

i also did 3 rounds of pad work.


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2007)

wow today was hard. it was my firstr boxing conditioning day.
3 min rounds with 1 min rest
1 rounds of straight in fighting non stop
1 round of 3 jabs then immediatly 10 machine guns repeat non stop
1 rounds of straight in fighting non stop
1 round of 3 jabs then immediatly 10 machine guns repeat non stop for 1 min then infight rest of round non stop
1 round of 200 jumpropes then 15 burpees
2 rounds of 150 jumpropes then 15 burpees
3 sets of declined situps 30, 15, 13
cooldown shadowbox


----------



## fUnc17 (May 23, 2007)

conditioning days suck


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 23, 2007)

danny81 said:


> wow today was hard. it was my firstr boxing conditioning day.
> 3 min rounds with 1 min rest
> 1 rounds of straight in fighting non stop
> 1 round of 3 jabs then immediatly 10 machine guns repeat non stop
> ...


Two months from now this day will seam like a walk to the fridge.  /Your making some good progress here danny ... well done lil bro


----------



## danny81 (May 23, 2007)

lol. thanks for the support guys. today i did interval sprints

no rest superset 3x 10 russian twists with 10 pds and 1 min planks with 15 pds.

BTW my knee is almost good enuf to do some lifting. i cant wait .


----------



## danny81 (May 24, 2007)

20 declinesitups with hit 
8 roman chairs 
30 med ball hits to stomach and 10 to both sides 
2 rds straight speed bag 
3 rds pad work 
1 rd 200 Jump rope then burpees 
1 rd 150 Jump rope then burpees 
1 rd jumprope 
heavy bag for 15 min mainly technique work


----------



## kinkery (May 24, 2007)

nice


----------



## danny81 (May 25, 2007)

thanks. I cant wait till i can start lifting. my knee is healed up quite a bit. i want to start lifting but i was wondring if i shoud mayby wait till after finals?


----------



## danny81 (May 30, 2007)

10 min shadow boxing
3 rds heavy bag
10 min speed bag
10x10s i got up to 9
super set pull ups with inclined situps i did 3 sets but i only did 2 inclined situps the last one was regular floor situps
30 chin rolls
25 rear neck bridges then 20 side to side


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 30, 2007)

You finished finals right?


----------



## danny81 (May 31, 2007)

no not yet =\ we finish june 22. i want to start sooner but my knee is still killing me


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 31, 2007)

danny81 said:


> no not yet =\ we finish june 22. i want to start sooner but my knee is still killing me




What does your knee have to do with your upper body?  Lift ya lazy ass dude ...


----------



## danny81 (May 31, 2007)

wait i heard it was bad to only lift part of your body because then you will imbalance your body. 

anyway todays workout was 
5 rds high intensity heavy bag 6 rounds of jump rope and ten by tens 

2 rds of 20 nautaulis abs with 80 pds 
2 rds 15 situps with twist 

10 min speed bag


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 31, 2007)

danny81 said:


> *wait i heard it was bad to only lift part of your body because then you will imbalance your body. *
> 
> anyway todays workout was
> 5 rds high intensity heavy bag 6 rounds of jump rope and ten by tens
> ...


Over a long period of time yes ... but a few weeks?  Not at all.  

Are you using weighted gloves on the bag work yet?


----------



## danny81 (May 31, 2007)

i use my 12 oz boxing gloves. i dont know where to get weighted gloves. anyway i tried doing some squats and stuff and my knee didnt hurt i will try and start lifting monday


----------



## danny81 (Jun 2, 2007)

2rds of shadow box 
3 rds of heavybag 
1 10x10 all the way through 
3 rds of inclined situps 22, 18, 20 
jumprope 15 min


----------



## danny81 (Jun 4, 2007)

5x 100 yard sprtints then a little jog.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 4, 2007)

danny81 said:


> ...  anyway i tried doing some squats and stuff and my knee didnt hurt i will try and start lifting monday


Work your upper body so that you do NOT stress your knee.  Copy that?  NO LOWER BODY stress.  Bench, preachers, blah blah blah ... you get it I'm sure.



> i use my 12 oz boxing gloves. *i dont know where to get weighted gloves*


Here's some that have good wrist support for beginner safety and the weight is adjustable.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks bro. im going to order them as soon as i save up the money. I am going to start lifting the monday after next because finals start next week and end the week after. I want to pass my chemistry and english final which will be hard so i am studying alot everyday for that.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 4, 2007)

danny81 said:


> thanks bro. im going to order them as soon as i save up the money. I am going to start lifting the monday after next because finals start next week and end the week after. I want to pass my chemistry and english final which will be hard so i am studying alot everyday for that.


What kind of grades could you get if you work hard?  What would be reasonable?


----------



## danny81 (Jun 4, 2007)

i think i can get all As and Bs i actually know I can get all As and Bs the main reason why I am failing chem is that my teacher doesnt speak enlglish well and her classes average for this year is 55%


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 4, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i think i can get all As and Bs i actually know I can get all As and Bs the main reason why I am failing chem is that my teacher *doesnt speak enlglish well and her classes average for this year is 55%*


That needs to be addressed at the school board level.  You can do that ... you know that right?


----------



## danny81 (Jun 4, 2007)

I kind of knew that but i wasnt exactly sure how. i have been studying hard for this test and the rest of my finals. I take it next friday(i think)


----------



## danny81 (Jun 5, 2007)

3 rounds heavy bag
1 round shadow boxing jab only with 5 pds
1 round jab cros with 5 pds non stop
3 rds non stop speed bag
3x150 jumprope then 20 burpees no rest
20 inclined twist situps
50 side bends with 20 pds30 inclined twist situps
50 side bends with 20 pds
20 inclined twist situps
50 side bends with 20 pds


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 5, 2007)

danny81 said:


> I kind of knew that but i wasnt exactly sure how. i have been studying hard for this test and the rest of my finals. I take it next friday(i think)


Focus on study time and post a thread about this when you are ready to go after the teacher.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 7, 2007)

i wont have time to post my workout but I am going to box and then do abs and some jumprope.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 9, 2007)

2 x incline situp
1x leg raises
1 x incline situp
1 round uppercuts on uppercut bag
1 round hooks and shovels on heavy
one round straights on heavy
4 rounds speed bag no rest
4 rounds jump rope no rest
3x neck bridges and chinrolls


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 9, 2007)

Good job on the bridges danny.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 9, 2007)

thanks. yah i love the neck bridges they are supposed to help you not get KOd as easy


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 12, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Here's some that have good wrist support for beginner safety and the weight is adjustable.


 
Or if you don't feel like/can't buy new gloves, grab some cheap adjustable wrist/ankle weights

eBay: 10 LB. WEIDER ANKLE & WRIST WEIGHTS IN BOX (item 180128335809 end time Jun-14-07 10:23:14 PDT)


----------



## danny81 (Jun 24, 2007)

thank god finals are over. I am going to start my routine over 2morrow. with some lifting. BTW I was still wroking out just not as hard. i still boxed and did core. i hope this year i can really start lifting i tried doing this 2 yrs ago and last year and i constantly failed. i also tried lifting during the school year 4x this year and last but i failed. the main reason could be that i had no clue what i was doing and that i would spend like 4 hrs in the gym doing 5 isolation excercises for each bodypart. but this year i really think i can do it.
btw goodfella thanks. what do you guys think of those anklee and wrist weights?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 24, 2007)

danny81 said:


> thank god finals are over. I am going to start my routine over 2morrow. with some lifting. BTW I was still wroking out just not as hard. i still boxed and did core. i hope this year i can really start lifting i tried doing this 2 yrs ago and last year and i constantly failed. i also tried lifting during the school year 4x this year and last but i failed. the main reason could be that i had no clue what i was doing and that i would spend like 4 hrs in the gym doing 5 isolation excercises for each bodypart. but this year i really think i can do it.
> btw goodfella thanks. *what do you guys think of those anklee and wrist weights?*


Good to see you ready to pick up the pace.  Build a routine off of what you've seen other members here posting in their journals.  Combine what you see here with your sports goals for a sport specific training routine.  Set a schedule for the summer that you build your life around.  Force everyone around you to deal with that.  If your girl wants to be making out when you're scheduled to be working out ... make her wait.  You have the rest of the day to  the girls. 

(Effort*commitment) + time 
success

​I don't see an image so i can only guess that you mean in general.  I love to use them.  I use ankle weights on a kicking exercise/plyo routine and just can't speak highly enough about them.  You just need to force yourself to streeeeeeetch more.  When you combine lower body plyo's with streeeeeetching you get that crazy balance/out of the blue power combination that really comes in handy.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 24, 2007)

well i started doing some yoga everyday and with a real yoga instructor on wednesdays. as for stretching i do these Dynamic Stretching Exercises
before my workout but i have no clue what to do after my workouts.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 25, 2007)

today i did

8x2 hand snatch
weight 25, 35, 45, 45, 55,55,60, 60

Deadlift
4x10
125, 125,125,125
superset with DB bench
4x10
30,40,40,40

Lunges
4x10
20, 20, 20,20

superset with DB row
4x10
30, 30, 30, 35

3x 8 kneeling ab wheel rollout

wow i have weak legs. lol


----------



## danny81 (Jun 25, 2007)

6x 100 meter run with 100  meter jog


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 25, 2007)

danny81 said:


> well i started doing some yoga everyday and with a real yoga instructor on wednesdays. as for stretching i do these Dynamic Stretching Exercises
> before my workout but i have no clue what to do after my workouts.


It's mostly common sense.  Just don't rock or sway back and forth while you stretch, but rather work into the stretching motion and hold for 20 to 30 seconds then gradually release.  It's good to work deeper into the stretch as the muscle loosens up just do it steadily not with jerking motions.

Here's something to show the basics of warm down stretching.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks. what do you think of the workout besides the fact that my legs are ridicouolsyly weak. I DB bench twice my lunges


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't even wanna imply that I'm qualified to structure a routine for you danny.  That would be better done by p-func or his like.  I will say that your routine is very light in complexity and variation of the same groups.  In other words you are only doing a few things then your done.  That session would have taken most guys about 15 to 20 minutes to complete.  People lift for much longer than that if they want to achieve a goal.

Develop a routine with a schedule and stick with it.  Look at other people's journals and see what you can take from there into what you want to do.  I did and it helped me out huge.

Spend more time here lurking instead of posting threads about guys with knives or other people boxing ... especially _dorks_ (that kid was absolutely clueless about boxing).  I know you were joking but it looked like you were trying to say that really was you in the ring doin' your thing.  My point here is that you will learn a great deal more from watching other people work out their routines.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 25, 2007)

alright. i must be doing something wrong because that took me over an hour to complete. i think i took to long inbetween my lunges.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 25, 2007)

I was exaggerating with the 15 or 20 minutes thing danny ... but you need to add some more stuff in there so you get a wider benefit.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 25, 2007)

yah i definetly do. i rotate that with another workout. i wil start lurking around the journals especially people who do MMA in order to make a new workout.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 26, 2007)

1 round padwork only dodging and straight combos
1 round padwork only blocking and straight combos(i got hit in the ear hard today i think i got cauliflower)
3 rounds heavy bag transfer between half gaurd then full gaurd
2 rounds heavybag no rest
3 rounds straight punches with 5 lb DBs
4 rounds jump rope
3 sets of 12 incline twist situps with 8lb med ball on forehead
3 set of 12 leg lifts


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 26, 2007)

danny81 said:


> 1 round padwork only dodging and straight combos
> 1 round padwork only blocking and straight combos(i got hit in the ear hard today i think i got cauliflower)
> 3 rounds heavy bag transfer between half gaurd then full gaurd
> 2 rounds heavybag no rest
> ...


Haaahhha yeah!! 

Killer effort danny.  This is the kinda stuff that will get you where you wanna go.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks. i worked extra hard so i wouldnt feel the soreness form lifting yesterday


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 26, 2007)

so then you chill tomorrow?  recovery time?


----------



## danny81 (Jun 27, 2007)

not exactly. lol

this was what i did today
clean and jerk 8x2
35,45,45,55,55,65,65,70


Front squat 4x10 70, 70,70,70
superset with pull up 4x7,7,7,7

One arm OH press 15,15,17.5,17.5
superset with 1 LEg RDL 15,15,15,15

kneeling ab wheel 7,8,7

6x 100 yard sprint 100 meter jog


im going to try and get some pad work in today if not i will just shadow box


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 27, 2007)

danny you gotta build a schedule and stick with it.  Set up like a three week routine with scheduled days on and days off.  Set that schedule in STONE.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 27, 2007)

kinkery said:


> this journal wont last long



BTW danny ... your journal lasted longer than he did


----------



## danny81 (Jun 27, 2007)

lol thanks. 

i have a scedule set in stone.
it goes as follows
i follow that strictyl. BTW i have to workouts A and B i rotate them
Mon core, cardio, weights, shadow boxing and try and get in pad work
tues boxing, core, cardio
weds core, cardio, weights, shadow boxing and try and get in pad work
thurs boxing, core, cardio
fri core, cardio, weights, shadow boxing and try and get in pad work
sat boxing, core, cardio
sun rest mayby a little cardio like basketball or football


BTW danny ... your journal lasted longer than he did 

lol thanks


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 27, 2007)

I haven't been able to experience gains with cardio every day.  I slimmed it down to 3 days a week and showed more progress in strength gains that way.  That's just me though.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 27, 2007)

oo alright. well its not heavy cardio. on boxing days it is just some jump rope and burpees and on non boxing days i do sprints is that to much or what? in a few weeks i was thinking about changing up my schedule


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 28, 2007)

What's your _exact_ program like? Rep ranges, intensity, etc. 

For how long have you been working out now?

Oh and you don't need to statically stretch your lower back. You need stability there, not flexibility.

Finally, easy on the core training. Your core gets worked in a lot of exercises and your abs don't need much direct training.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 28, 2007)

danny81 said:


> oo alright. well its not heavy cardio. on boxing days it is just some jump rope and burpees and on non boxing days i do sprints is that to much or what? in a few weeks i was thinking about changing up my schedule


Play with it in a non-random way. Look at your results and adjust as you go. To answer your question though, no that is not too much cardio. Just saying that for me ... _I"M_ better off when I do more cardio on less days. I get better strength gains, AND better endurance gains, from focusing on both weight training and cardio individually rather than doing them both on the same days. 

I do plyo's as part of a three or four week schedule. I really cut back on the weights when I do a plyometric cycle just because I get too prone to injuries if I over do it with both at the same time. A plyo fatigued hamstring followed by a serious squat = danger for me. 'Course ... I'm an old fart and need to be way more cautious than you do. I bring this all up though again because plyo's by their very nature build endurance and strength at the same time. I think if I was a new guy like you and short on heavy weights I would be looking very seriously at a beginners plyo routine. 

That being said you should also note the following:



> *Conditioning Work*
> 
> It is generally agreed _athletes should complete a general conditioning program *before* incorporating plyometrics._ The National Strength and Conditioning Associating suggests athletes should be strong in the squat before beginning a lower body plyometric program. In addition, high intensity plyometrics should not be performed year round (NSCA, 2000)


SOURCE

SO here's a list of some plyo's that I cut and pasted from ExRx that might be useful to you in cardio and conditioning. If you start out *lightly* replacing plyo's with your cardio on weight days you might see more strength gains in a shorter time span. Just don't go nuts with plyo's out of the gate or _you *will* injure_ yourself.  Break away from plyo's after a few three weeks at most and then take a rest from strength training for a good 4 to 6 days.  Continue the break away from plyo's for a few weeks and hit the weights for strength training.
Lower Body
Depth Jumps
Platform
Vertical
Staircase
Long

Multiple Jumps
Box Jumps
Long Jumps
Vertical Jumps
Stair Jumps
Hurdle Jumps

Marches
Box Jump March
Box March (High)
Box March (Low)

Lateral Jumps
Barrier           Lateral Jump
Box Lateral           Jump
Box Lateral           Shuffle


Core (mid-section)
Broomstick         Twist
Medicine Ball
Seated Twist
Standing Twist
Seated Side           Throw
Sit-up


Upper Body
Push up
Depth
Clap


Things I've done that I regret about plyometrics.  On box jumps I didn't make sure the box was stable and fell on my ass.  It hurt.  It hurt a lot actually.  3On depth drops I pushed myself too hard and smashed my face on the floor.  One thing I will say about plyo's is that you don't really bulk on a plyo routine.  You will see more power, just no dramatic increases in size.  Regardless of how you get from moment to moment you ARE working towards a better big picture for yourself, so in the long run it's all looking good danny


----------



## danny81 (Jun 28, 2007)

witch blade:What's your exact program like? Rep ranges, intensity, etc. 
for lifting this is it

i do it 3x a week and alternate between a and b
Week 1-2 /4 sets x 10 reps RI 60 sec
Week 3-4 /3 sets x 5 reps 
Week 5-6 /3 sets x 8 reps
Week 7-8 /3 sets x 3 reps


Workout A

Dynamic warmup

1) Snatch 
8 sets x 2 reps (light, working on technique)

2) a) Deadlift 
b) DB bench press 

3) a) Lunges
b) DB rows 

Stabilization/ core

Workout B

Dynamic warmup

1) Clean and press 
8 sets x 2 reps (light, working on technique)

2) a) Front squat 
b) Pullup 

3) a) One arm OH press 
b) Single legged RDL's

Stabilization/ core

For how long have you been working out now?
well i have been lifting for 4 days.

Oh and you don't need to statically stretch your lower back. You need stability there, not flexibility.

im not exactly sure what you mean here?

Finally, easy on the core training. Your core gets worked in a lot of exercises and your abs don't need much direct training. 
but i need to get it hard so i can take punches there. BTW how does it get worked through DLs and squats i dont feel it. i might be doing something wrong.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 28, 2007)

bone crusher. thanks alot for the plyo site. i will try and incorporate them soon. 

todays workout is

7 minute straight boxing on heavy bag all out for conditioning switching between half and full gaurd. 
2 round boxing on heavy bag all out for conditioning switching between half and full gaurd. 
1 round half right cross and half left shovel hook to body then hook to head(non stop)
1 round hooks (non stop)
1 round uppercuts(non stop)
4 rounds straight no rest speed bag
3 rounds with only 30sec rest jumprope
then inclined twist situps with 8pd med ball
2 sets of 17 then 13 of power abs with 70 pds on it


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 29, 2007)

> witch blade:What's your exact program like? Rep ranges, intensity, etc


I'll post it in my journal today.



> for lifting this is it


That's a very solid routine!  



> For how long have you been working out now?
> well i have been lifting for 4 days.


Keep it up. With that routine and a good diet you'll gain some good strength and size. With your amount of cardio you should eat, eat, eat!

The only thing I'd change is the rep ranges for the first month. As a beginner you need to develop technique, neural efficiency and tendon/joint strength. This is done by higher rep ranges. You'll gain most from higher rep ranges as a beginner so I'd go with:
week 1: 3x15
week 2: 3x12
week 3: 3x9
week 4: 4x10 (your progression starts here, so next week is 3x5 etc.)

I've been working out for about 10 months now. Check my journal this week for some pics.



> im not exactly sure what you mean here?


Just don't stretch your lower back with static stretches. You should only use dynamic stretches here, if any. E.g. don't hold any stretch for a number of seconds (like 30) for your lower back. Dynamic stretches only.

You do static stretching after your workout, right? It helps with recovery and flexibility. Especially the hamstrings, calves, lats and chest/front delts should be stretched well.



> but i need to get it hard so i can take punches there.


Your compound lifts and your few core exercises should take care of core stabilization, strength and size (your abs barely grow tho). If you need to be able to flex your abs to take punches there, that's what you should train for. Let someone drop a heavy ball (or throw a lighter one) on your stomache when you don't expect it. You'll be trained to quickly flex your abs when you have to take a punch.



> BTW how does it get worked through DLs and squats i dont feel it. i might be doing something wrong.


If your form is good, your core gets worked. You don't have to feel it. Just keep your back straight throughout the exercise. If you wouldn't be using your core, your back couldn't remain straight.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 29, 2007)

alriht thanks. iim gunna finish the 4x10 then move into this
week 1: 3x15
week 2: 3x12
week 3: 3x9

sound good? because i only have 3 more days of it


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 29, 2007)

Perfect.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 29, 2007)

oo btw i think i am doing deadlifts wrong because my lower back gets really sore after.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 29, 2007)

No, that's good. Your lower back muscles should be sore. That means they helped in keeping your back straight.

Have someone knowledgeable check your form or videotape yourself to be sure.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 29, 2007)

when you DL should you be slightly bent over but with a straight back and then at the to of the form you bring your back straight?


----------



## danny81 (Jun 29, 2007)

BTW todays workout is

snatch
55,55,60,60,60,62.5,62.5

DL 125,135,145,152.5
Db bench 40,40,50,50

Lunges 20, 30, 30,30
DB row 35,40,40,40

i think its weird i DB bench almost twice how much i lunge. 
BTW I got a knee brace for the knee i hurt and it hurts a lot less when i do leg excercises


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 29, 2007)

Ice the knee.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 29, 2007)

danny81 said:


> BTW todays workout is
> 
> snatch
> 55,55,60,60,60,62.5,62.5
> ...



Looks like you're doing a good job! Keep it up.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks. the weights are low, but hopefully i wil be able to bring them up before wrestling season


----------



## danny81 (Jun 30, 2007)

i rested today. i just rode my bike  a few miles today to get to my freinds house and that was it


----------



## danny81 (Jul 1, 2007)

2 rounds heavy bag only jab switch between full and half gaurd
2 round pad work
2 round heavy bag everything
2 round shadow box
4 round speed bag no rest
4 round jump rope 30 sec rest
2 sets roman chair with 8lb
2 set lying leg raises


----------



## danny81 (Jul 2, 2007)

CNJ 8x2
65,65,70,70,75,75,60,80
front squat
4x10
70,70,80,80
pull up 
4x10
10,10,7,6

1arm oh press 17 1/2,20,20,22 1/2
1L RDL 15,20,25,27 1/2

7x100 yard run/jog


----------



## danny81 (Jul 3, 2007)

2 rounds left hook to body then left hook to heaad
1 round straight punch
1 round straight to body
1 round hooks to head
no rest in between
feet up pushup
wide grip pull up
bicep curl
pushdown
feet up pushup
wide grip pull up
bicep curl
pushdown
pushup
bicep curl
pushdown
4 rounds of speed bag
4 rounds jumprop
3 sets of inclined twist situp with 12pd medicine ball on head 
50 side bends each sidew tih 30 pds


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 3, 2007)

Looks like you're starting to really get your grove on there danny.  Well done!!!


----------



## danny81 (Jul 3, 2007)

thank you


----------



## danny81 (Jul 5, 2007)

7 rds hevay bag
4 rds speed bag
4 rds jump rope
1 set 20 neck bridges back and forth and side to side
3 sets of 12 roman chair situps with 12 pds


----------



## tallcall (Jul 6, 2007)

Looks intense, good job!


----------



## danny81 (Jul 6, 2007)

today while doing my Clean and Jerk my knee just started killing me again. i need to get another knee brace. starting monday no more missing lifting days


----------



## danny81 (Jul 6, 2007)

thanks tall call


----------



## danny81 (Jul 7, 2007)

4x heavybag
1 shadow box
4x speed bag
4x jump rope
3x 7 incline situps with 25 pds
1x incline situps no weight
3x leg pushouts


----------



## danny81 (Jul 7, 2007)

o yah and im gonna go swimming


----------



## danny81 (Jul 10, 2007)

2 rounds shadow box
2 rounds pad work
2 rounds heavy bag
3 rounds jump rope
3 sets of 20-30 decline pushups
4 sets of roman chairs
3 sets of 20-30 push outs


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 11, 2007)

Keep it up keep it up keep it up!!!  You might throw some burpees in there ... something to compliment the 60 to 90 push-ups.  About that too ... more push-ups are needed if you are not doing much else for strength.  Work yourself up to 200 push-ups in the next 2 weeks.  Dips are also good, though some here disagree.  

You're doing good and sticking with it.  Determination is what builds the winners in life


----------



## danny81 (Jul 11, 2007)

im going to try and start lifting again next wek


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 11, 2007)

I'll ask this again...

Where the heck are your rounds on the headache bag???!!!???

Also I do not see a bodybag, and/or uppercut bag round anywhere!?!?
you need to start developing those angles and the foot movement that goes with them...

You need to put your jumprope speed into practical movement


----------



## danny81 (Jul 12, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> I'll ask this again...
> 
> Where the heck are your rounds on the headache bag???!!!???
> 
> ...



i dont have a headache bag at my gym but i baught one for the house but still need to install it. bodybag and uppercut bag?? umm idk i just use the heavy bag for that stuff we dont have the either. and what do you mean about the angles? do you mean shadow boxing? i shadow box 5 rounds every night.


----------



## danny81 (Jul 12, 2007)

alright today. 2 rounds light sparring, 3 rounds heavy bag, 3x25 punches with cable machine 35 pds, 4x speed bag, 4x jumprope, 3x inclined situps but at top i  do a russian twist with 12 pd med ball, 2x30 sidebends with 45pds, 2x30 pushouts


----------



## danny81 (Jul 14, 2007)

2rounds pads, 2 rounds heavy, 4 speed, 4 jump rope, 1 10x10, , 3x roman cahir iwht 12 pd ball


----------



## tallcall (Jul 15, 2007)

It looks like things are going pretty well for you. Keep it up man, good job!


----------



## danny81 (Jul 15, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## danny81 (Jul 17, 2007)

6 rds heavy, 4rds speed, 4 rds jumprope, 3x incline crunch w/ russian twist, 3x leg raises, 3x side bends 30 each side with 40pds


----------



## danny81 (Jul 21, 2007)

ive still been boxing just not posting it up. im gonna start postinhg again monday


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 22, 2007)

It would be very disappointing to_* not *_see you posting here danny.

Did you ever get your log in info for HD-bits squared away?


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 22, 2007)

No weight training?


----------



## danny81 (Jul 22, 2007)

i am starting again monday. i got every ready with my new gym. and everything. i am going to start posting again monday. i cant wait. im really pumped now. i got a new heavy bag and have been pounding away on it today.


----------



## danny81 (Jul 23, 2007)

it was packed today so i had pretty big gaps between my lifts

bench press: 3x5 135pds
Squat:3x5 115pds
Pullup: 8,7,5 reps
Russian Twists: 8x20pds 8x25pds
3xspeed bag

my hamstrings are really sore from squatting. no idea why. what do you recomend for cardio?


----------



## Andalite (Jul 24, 2007)

subscribed 

cool lifts. u have calculated ur progression i hope


----------



## danny81 (Jul 24, 2007)

whats that mean? 

today i did.
4x shadowboxing
4x heavy bag
2xspeed bag
2xspeedbag no rest
2x jumprope no rest
1x jumprope
inclined situps with 25pds
immediatly after failure drop weight do it till failure
little rest
repeat
then
samething with 10 pds
repeat
20rear necck bridges
no rest 20 side bridges
no rest
20 fronal bridges

i also did about a mile of bikeriding today going to freinds houses etc.


----------



## danny81 (Jul 25, 2007)

Squat 3x5
125
Shoulder press 3x5
75
Deadlift 1x5
135
Ran/jog/a little walking
1.60 miles


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 26, 2007)

Have you looked on MMA-tracker today danny?  Lots of wrestling and combat instructional vid's there right now.  Prolly seeded pretty well too ...


----------



## danny81 (Jul 26, 2007)

damn. i cant logon the site. i remember my password but it says its not working and when i ask for the mail thing it doesnt work. this is really strange. i think when i emailed them they reset my password but they didnt email it back


----------



## danny81 (Jul 26, 2007)

4x shadow box
4x heavy bag
4x speed bag
4x jumprope
15-20 min of clinch work.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 26, 2007)

danny81 said:


> damn. i cant logon the site. i remember my password but it says its not working and when i ask for the mail thing it doesnt work. this is really strange. i think when i emailed them they reset my password but they didnt email it back


You get on yet?


----------



## danny81 (Jul 26, 2007)

no. they arent emailing me my password.


----------



## danny81 (Jul 27, 2007)

squat 3x5 115
bench 3x5 135
pull up 3x 8, 6,3


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

are you planning on competing? Might want to slightly modify the workout to do more reps w/ the legs...endurance...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 27, 2007)

danny81 said:


> no. they arent emailing me my password.


Resend me your screen name and I'll contact a mod  -n- see wtf the deal is over there.  I deleted all my old stuff  so I don't have your previous pm ...  but we'll fix ya somehow


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

what's the url to that site? I tried the googles...I think that's funny...thanks, GW!
and it didn't come up w/ anything for me...


----------



## danny81 (Jul 27, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> are you planning on competing? Might want to slightly modify the workout to do more reps w/ the legs...endurance...



yah im thinking about competing in MMA and boxing. i do alot of endurance because of the boxing and running. this is mainly to get maximum strenght and since im a begginer i think its good im still trying to get used to the lifting


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

allright...sounds like you are gettnig enough cardio knocked out...
wait...how 'new' are you to lifting?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 27, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> what's the url to that site? I tried the googles...I think that's funny...thanks, GW!
> and it didn't come up w/ anything for me...


Unfortunately it's a private tracker and registration is closed.  The only way in is to find someone with an invite and they're kinda scarce.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

gotcha


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 27, 2007)

I didn't know you were so much of an MMA fan there Burner.  I mean I've seen you in a few MMA threads ... but not so much.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm not that into it. I am going to go into kickboxing...mainly for cardio...but also think that it's the most practical of 'arts' for today.
MMA is great in a ring...but from all I've witnessed as a bouncer...you do NOT want to go to the ground and grapple and try to submit in that atmosphere.
Trying to explain it to a friend:
let's say you and I are going at it...you take me down and we are on the ground and u are going for some submission/pain hold. My friend(s) seeing that I am losing...will come over and say kick you in the head..'cause you aer wrapped up and cannot defend against another opponent.
Now..I also know a little..and I stress a LITTLE vee arnis jitsu. Its putting someone on the ground and disabling them and moving on.
arm bars, breaks, chokes....etc but not ground combat.

I'm 36...no longer working at the bar...and never start crap w/ anybody...so I seriously doubt I will ever be in another fight...which is just fine. However, I like the idea of being able to redirect their attack and submit or have fairly fast, powerful strikes in my arsenel.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 27, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I'm not that into it. I am going to go into kickboxing...mainly for cardio...but also think that it's the most practical of 'arts' for today.
> MMA is great in a ring...but from all I've witnessed as a bouncer...you do NOT want to go to the ground and grapple and try to submit in that atmosphere.
> Trying to explain it to a friend:
> let's say you and I are going at it...you take me down and we are on the ground and u are going for some submission/pain hold. My friend(s) seeing that I am losing...will come over and say kick you in the head..'cause you aer wrapped up and cannot defend against another opponent.
> ...


That's the first time I've seen someone articulate why MMA is not good in a bar fight in a reasonable and plausible way.  You're not accdurate, but you were still good at conveying your point.  What you didn't do though was cover that only a fool is going to go to the ground in a place where he isn't sure of his surroundings. 

MMA isn' t exclusively a ground based sport.  It's all forms of fighting mixed into one.  What kills the theory that MMA isn't useful in a fight is that MMA is the practical application of all forms of hand to hand combat after they have all been worked into a set of practiced skill sets so that the MMA fighter can transition from one style to another as the situation requires.  

If you're out in the parking lot and some fat fool plows you into the asphalt you can reverse and choke the chump out in seconds IF you're an MMA fighter.  A pure boxer or kick boxer would be limited to what ever strikes he could get in or physical prowess he could muster.  If you're in the bar and that same fat fool tries to plow you down after he wakes up from his first nap you can sprawl out, toss in a muay-thai clinch ... then knee him back to sleep.  A wrestler would be limited from a lack of striking skills.  That's where MMA brings it all together ...  

If you plan to study some kind of fighting style look for a place to study that can give you an MMA approach and you'll see the way it changes your mindset about the sport.  Don't look at the bar fights as an example of MMA fighters in action ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

very true-
sorry...usually...when u hear mma...people jump on the 'ju jitsu is the greatest!' band wagon.
I would definately like to know more holds, come-alongs and such...I was able to take an Aikido lesson w/a friend whose instructor is internationally ranked. Good stuff..but THAT takes a while to master.
I liked the fast/brutalness of the Vee Arnis. (same basic: stop the attack, use their momentum against them, counter and put out of commission)


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 27, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> very true-
> sorry...usually...*when u hear mma...people jump on the 'ju jitsu is the greatest!' band wagon.*
> I would definately like to know more holds, come-alongs and such...I was able to take an Aikido lesson w/a friend whose instructor is internationally ranked. Good stuff..but THAT takes a while to master.
> I liked the fast/brutalness of the Vee Arnis. (same basic: stop the attack, use their momentum against them, counter and put out of commission)


Lol ... and see how that BJJ style does now in MMA.  BJJ only fighters often get owned ... but BJJ fighters that also know muay-thai or another strong stand-up style are the hardest to beat.

Good luck on the Vee Arnis.  It's a great style developed from practical needs that cover both ground and standing techniques.  Good stuff.


----------



## danny81 (Jul 27, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> allright...sounds like you are gettnig enough cardio knocked out...
> wait...how 'new' are you to lifting?



monday was my first day


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Lol ... and see how that BJJ style does now in MMA. BJJ only fighters often get owned ... but BJJ fighters that also know muay-thai or another strong stand-up style are the hardest to beat.
> 
> Good luck on the Vee Arnis. It's a great style developed from practical needs that cover both ground and standing techniques. Good stuff.


Hey BC!
Haven't bene doing it...can't afford both. THe kick boxing is 85.00 per month...on top of my 30.00/month gym membership...so will be sticking w/ that.
Just saw an interesting show on Discovery Channel on Friday night:
Upcoming Episodes - The History Channel series Human Weapon

that episode was on Eskrima. Was pretty wicked.
I do agree w/ you...a good striking style w/ the ability to grapple is superior.
I'ev been kinda kicking around the idea of going back to the club after the summer...if I do...the kick boxing won't be practical...as I don't fight people...I remove them...so having some good come-alongs and holds will work best...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Tap Out! Tap Out!!!!!*

heh...found this....kinda funny...now gonna stop whoring in danny's journal...


----------



## danny81 (Jul 30, 2007)

3x2 min rounds of 40 yard sprints every 20 seconds.
3x5 squat
120
3x5 OHP
65
Pullups3x
5,4,3


----------



## danny81 (Jul 31, 2007)

30 min pad work.
3rds heavy bag infight
1 rd reg heavy bag
2 rds speed bag
roman chair, powerchair, neck briges fornt and back side to side, chin rolls, roman chair


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 31, 2007)

This should be starting to feel a little light for ya.  Beside the ohp and the squats I mean ... right?


----------



## danny81 (Jul 31, 2007)

yah. i could def do more but for some reason on the squat  i feel a real sharp pain on my waist line when im doing a reasonable amount of weight so im trying to figure out y. im gonna post it in the training secgtion.


----------



## danny81 (Aug 1, 2007)

3x2 min int sprints
2 rds jump rope
1 rd shadowboxing
3x5 squat 125
3x5 bench 130
1x5 deadlift 145


----------



## danny81 (Aug 2, 2007)

3x shadow box
4x heavybag
1x pad work
4x jumprope
3xroman chair
My coach sometimes has me do some weights when im with him should i just use a light weight so i dont mess up my schedule or really do it?


----------



## danny81 (Aug 4, 2007)

yesterday
squat 3x5
135
OHP3x5
75
chinup 3x
4,6,5

today: balldrops on abs and sides, then ball throws on abs and sides, 5 rds shadowbox, 4rds of heavybag, 3x feet raised pushups, 3x speedbag, 3x inclined weight twist situps


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 4, 2007)

This was a good day danny.  Great to see you pick up the pace


----------



## danny81 (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks. my abs where killing me tho after alln the drops


----------



## danny81 (Aug 7, 2007)

shadow box 3 rds, heavy bag 3rds, speedbag 2 rds, jumprope 2 rds, decline bench situps 3x


----------



## tallcall (Aug 7, 2007)

Certainly sounds like you had some fun today, good job!


----------



## danny81 (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks. im taking a rest this week from weigths because i have a practice fight tomorrow


----------



## danny81 (Aug 9, 2007)

5 rds heavybag, 2 rds shadowbox, 3 rds speedbag, 2xroman chair, 3x nautilus abs


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey bro you get your  practice fight in yet?


----------



## danny81 (Aug 9, 2007)

it got changed to tomorrow. but i cant wait.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 9, 2007)

Any chance of a *real* video?  It would be cool as hell to see you box bro.


----------



## danny81 (Aug 9, 2007)

i want someone to video it but im living with my grandparents currently so no one would be able to video it. althought all my freinds want to see me so i will definetly get a video up at somepoint


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2007)

can you get a cheap tri pod and set it up to work the whole ring?


----------



## danny81 (Aug 10, 2007)

it already happened. i sparred a 130 pdr who was in the olympic.


----------



## danny81 (Aug 10, 2007)

i also did 4 rds shadow, 4 double end, 3 upper cut bag, 3 heavy bag, 6 jump rope with only 1 rest. BTW only advantage i had on all these guys was that i hit harder then all the guys even the ones heavier then me.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 10, 2007)

Just be careful about what you tell people about it cuz you'll look like your stretching the truth.


----------



## danny81 (Aug 10, 2007)

lol. im not gonna tell anyone mainly because i got my ass whooped i barely landed any punches. altbought the few i did land he felt them. my coach is having me spar mainly lighter guys now because my speed is bad. and all the guys at the new gym except me =( are pros.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 10, 2007)

Keep banging in there with guys better than you and your game will improve big time.  You're doin' good bro


----------



## danny81 (Aug 11, 2007)

thanks. im probably gonna spar again monday.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 12, 2007)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## danny81 (Aug 12, 2007)

kk will do.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2007)

I just had my 1st boxing lesson the other day...ho-lee-crap...I'm outta shape!
I got put against a 14 year old kid...great...maybe I can move up to a girl... 
I go back tonight...gimme a couple weeks and I'll start getting the hang of it.
Congrats on the sparring! It doens't matter that you 'lost'...just as long as you learned from it and improve!


----------



## danny81 (Aug 14, 2007)

6 rds shadow boxing
1 defense
3 heavy
3 speed
3 jumprope
3x30 nautilus abs 70 pds
3x30 kick outs


----------



## danny81 (Aug 14, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I just had my 1st boxing lesson the other day...ho-lee-crap...I'm outta shape!
> I got put against a 14 year old kid...great...maybe I can move up to a girl...
> I go back tonight...gimme a couple weeks and I'll start getting the hang of it.
> Congrats on the sparring! It doens't matter that you 'lost'...just as long as you learned from it and improve!



they had you spar the first day??

wat did they teach you? what type of stance? did they teach you footwork? what punches?


----------



## danny81 (Aug 16, 2007)

6 shadow, 2 heavy, 4 speed, 4 jumprope,3x decline weighted twist situps, 3x rear neck bridges.


----------



## danny81 (Aug 25, 2007)

im guna start bodxing 2morrow after a week of resting. but its weird my back and neck is still sore.


----------



## danny81 (Aug 26, 2007)

2 rounds no rest jabbing singles, doubles, and triples.
2 rounds no rest stright rights
2 rounds hooks to head
1 round l eft hook or shovel to body and  left hooks to hed.
4 speed
4 jump


----------



## danny81 (Aug 28, 2007)

I started using 1 pd gloves. 
3 rounds of padwork
4 rounds of heavybag
4xspeed
4xjumprope
3xnautulis abs
2xhanging leg raises
2xneck bridges
2x45 pd barbell wrist curl 20 reps


----------



## danny81 (Aug 30, 2007)

i hurt my neck yesterday so i took it easy today. i did footwork. each round consisted of 3 minutes then 30 second rest as opposed to the reguar 1 minute rest

2xgoing forward
2xgoing backward
2xgoing right
2xgoing left


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i hurt my neck yesterday so i took it easy today. i did footwork. each round consisted of 3 minutes then 30 second rest as opposed to the reguar 1 minute rest
> 
> 2xgoing forward
> 2xgoing backward
> ...



So... you train primarily for boxing??   Is that avi you?


----------



## danny81 (Aug 30, 2007)

no thats zab judah. i train mainly for MMA, but i incorporate weight 3x a week and running 3x but i just got off an injury so i am slowly building up.


----------



## danny81 (Sep 3, 2007)

1x stepping back at 45 deg
1x circling
2x pivoting


----------



## danny81 (Sep 4, 2007)

4xshadow then immediatly pads with no rest
4xheavy
4xspeed
2x footwork
2x jump
1x footwork with the jab


----------



## katt (Sep 4, 2007)

ok, so I'm not really great in the boxing knowledge field..whats MMA?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 5, 2007)

danny81 said:


> 4xshadow then immediatly pads with no rest
> 4xheavy
> 4xspeed
> 2x footwork
> ...


How much time did you spend on this lil bro?



			
				katt said:
			
		

> ok, so I'm not really great in the boxing knowledge field..whats MMA?







YouTube Video


----------



## katt (Sep 5, 2007)

oh, ok,,, we went to one of these - it was called "extreme fighting" in Vegas... it was pretty brutal.


----------



## danny81 (Sep 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> How much time did you spend on this lil bro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hour and 15 min. btw nice vid


----------



## danny81 (Sep 6, 2007)

katt said:


> oh, ok,,, we went to one of these - it was called "extreme fighting" in Vegas... it was pretty brutal.



they all have little names to try  and sell more tickets


----------



## danny81 (Sep 6, 2007)

3xheavy only straight pucnhes
3xheavy in fihting

only 30 sec rest
4x speed
2x jumprope
 100 jumpropes 20 burpees rest 30 100 jump ropes 18 burpees
circuit
30decline pushups
15 decline twist situps
6 chinups
rest
repeat 2 more times


----------



## katt (Sep 6, 2007)

So,, how many of these MMA fights do you participate in??  You mind me asking?


----------



## danny81 (Sep 6, 2007)

lol. 0. but its not a sport were u start fighting. i training in other MAs first. boxing, kickbxoign, and wreslting.


----------



## danny81 (Sep 7, 2007)

4 rounds heavy bag only jab and moving around.


----------



## danny81 (Sep 10, 2007)

4 round of heavy bag
only jabs and crosses
and the last 30 sec of each round i did 1-2-1-2-1-2-1-2-1-2 for the whole 30 secs as fast and hard as i could. very good workout. lol


----------



## danny81 (Sep 11, 2007)

3x shadow
5x pad work
3x heavybag
4x speedbag
2x jumprope
power abs, roman chair then rest then repeat


----------



## danny81 (Sep 13, 2007)

3 rds sparring
2rd heavy
1 rd shadow
3 speed
4 rope
3 roman chair
3 leg raises with 8 lbs
1 power abs


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 13, 2007)

Busy ass workin lil mofo ... well done.  Hey what did your wrestling coach advise you on your routine and your goals?  Did you talk to him about your long range goals yet?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 13, 2007)

kinkery said:


> this journal wont last long


 ... 5 months later you're still here & still at it ... but he's loooong gone


----------



## danny81 (Sep 13, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Busy ass workin lil mofo ... well done.  Hey what did your wrestling coach advise you on your routine and your goals?  Did you talk to him about your long range goals yet?



i havet talked to him yet but wreslting doesnt start for another couple of months. but we have 1 hour practices in the morning which start next week.


----------



## danny81 (Sep 13, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> ... 5 months later you're still here & still at it ... but he's loooong gone



lol. yah


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 14, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i havet talked to him yet but wreslting doesnt start for another couple of months. but we have 1 hour practices in the morning which start next week.


Wrestling is not a sport you just get into and win at.  You need to prepare your self way ahead of time in ways that you cannot do all at once.  Core strength is soooooo important danny.  Lol ... not just a six-pac either.  Real core strength is about bringing all of your body into an action instead of just the part that's in motion.  Connecting the power of your quads with your back when you're doing a fireman's throw requires good core.  Lil bro you really might wanna make it a top priority to sit down with your coach and build up a solid winner's workout.  Not trying to be pushy or nothing ... I just wanna see you post something on youtube of you winning.


----------



## danny81 (Sep 15, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Wrestling is not a sport you just get into and win at.  You need to prepare your self way ahead of time in ways that you cannot do all at once.  Core strength is soooooo important danny.  Lol ... not just a six-pac either.  Real core strength is about bringing all of your body into an action instead of just the part that's in motion.  Connecting the power of your quads with your back when you're doing a fireman's throw requires good core.  Lil bro you really might wanna make it a top priority to sit down with your coach and build up a solid winner's workout.  Not trying to be pushy or nothing ... I just wanna see you post something on youtube of you winning.



alright. well were jhaving these mini practices before school from 7-8 which i am going to go to they start sometime next week.


----------



## danny81 (Sep 17, 2007)

6 rds practicing sliping. i suck at it. i cant seem to slip jabs and crosses no amtter how much i practice


----------



## danny81 (Sep 17, 2007)

im gonna start lifitng agaain soon.


----------



## danny81 (Sep 18, 2007)

2x defense
4xheaavy bag
3x cable punches
3x speedbag
3x jumprope no rest
1x decline abs
1x weight decline bs
1x power abs nautulis


----------



## danny81 (Sep 18, 2007)

alright im settingup some goals. i realize i need them.
im 145-155 pds
and im 6 ft 1-2
im not sure what weight i should get to. Bone what do you think?
and a low BF%
and for lifting im not sure yet once i start lifting im gunna make some goals for that.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 18, 2007)

danny81 said:


> 6 rds practicing sliping. i suck at it. i cant seem to slip jabs and crosses no amtter how much i practice


watch his collar bone area.  you will see movement in his shoulders to start the punch. then its just moving your head a few inches to get away


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 18, 2007)

danny81 said:


> alright i'm setting up some goals. i realize i need them.
> i'm 145-155 pds
> and im 6 ft 1-2
> i'm not sure what weight i should get to. Bone what do you think?
> ...


You gonna wrestle?  Do NOT bulk.  Work out hard on power to weight ratio, core, but not to add weight.  You don't wanna get put in there with the bigger guys yet.

Design all of what you do for wrestling and focus on that alone.  You do that and you'll be a winner.  Focus + perspiration = victory.


----------



## danny81 (Sep 19, 2007)

alright well im gunna try and stay at my own weight if not drop a few pounds. but im guessing once i start lifting i will gain a few pounds tho


----------



## danny81 (Sep 19, 2007)

20+min of practicing slipping


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 19, 2007)

danny81 said:


> alright well im gunna try and stay at my own weight if not drop a few pounds. but im guessing once i start lifting i will gain a few pounds tho


Beginners normally pick up size and weight pretty easily but if you work for power and especially if you work core you should be able to keep the weight in check.

Talk to that wrestling coach yet?


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 20, 2007)

Just work on strength and keep your calories in check and you won't grow, but you will gain strength.


----------



## danny81 (Sep 20, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Beginners normally pick up size and weight pretty easily but if you work for power and especially if you work core you should be able to keep the weight in check.
> 
> Talk to that wrestling coach yet?



yah i talked to him yesterday during lunch. he gave me a workout. and said i should continue boxing until wrestling season and he gave me a workout routine and taught me the penetration step so that i can practice it alot.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 20, 2007)

danny81 said:


> yah i talked to him yesterday during lunch. he gave me a workout. and said i should continue boxing until wrestling season and he gave me a workout routine and taught me the penetration step so that i can practice it alot.


I'm really glad to see you plan ahead like this.  It will pay off for you when you hit the mat.  

Post that workout when you get a chance.  I'd like to see what he has in mind for you.


----------



## danny81 (Sep 20, 2007)

its basically the same workout i was doing before. thats where i got the workout from before. but he recomends  do a different running routine. he says i should sprint mon, distance(no more than 3 miles) on weds, and a mix on fridays.


----------



## danny81 (Sep 20, 2007)

4xshadow
2xspeed heavy bag
2(no rest) technique
4x speed
4x jumprope
2x superset decline situps w/twist and leg raises


----------



## danny81 (Sep 20, 2007)

i also practiced my penteation step


----------



## danny81 (Sep 22, 2007)

4x heavy
3x tecnique inbetween rounds i do defense

heavy
1x straight rights
1x jabs
2x left hooks
1x right hooks
3x speed
3x rope


----------



## danny81 (Sep 27, 2007)

6by pads
4x heavy
4x speed
4x rope
3x decline pushups
3x roman chair.

2morrow is my first bjj class i cant wait


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 27, 2007)

5 days with no posts here.  Good to see you back lil bro.


----------



## danny81 (Sep 27, 2007)

thanks the reason i havent been working out was because i was going to different gym for wrestling and BJJ tying them out. i finally found one. which i am starting 2morrow


----------



## danny81 (Sep 29, 2007)

i had my first BJJ class yesterday. i learned the positions, the triangle, the proper way to do a choke from behind, an armbar from the gaurd, and 2 ways to get out of a mount.


----------



## danny81 (Sep 30, 2007)

9hrs of sleep last night

10-11:15
4 rounds bag
4 rounds pads

30 sec rest inbetween rounds
4 speed
4 rope
3x weighted decline abs with twist
2x neck rolls

11:40

1 bowl wholewheat pasta with parmasean cheese and tomato sauce.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 30, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i had my first BJJ class yesterday. i learned the positions, the triangle, the proper way to do a choke from behind, an armbar from the gaurd, and 2 ways to get out of a mount.


Not as easy as it looks on TV is it?


----------



## danny81 (Sep 30, 2007)

lol. its really hard. besides the fact that im using muscles i never used before the moves are hard to perfect.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 30, 2007)

danny81 said:


> lol. its really hard. besides the fact that im using muscles i never used before the moves are hard to perfect.


Those back and core muscles get to be way more important on the ground ... not to mention your grip.

How long is the inseam of your pants?  36" or more?


----------



## danny81 (Sep 30, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Those back and core muscles get to be way more important on the ground ... not to mention your grip.
> 
> How long is the inseam of your pants?  36" or more?



i usualy get my pants around 34 bbut they are really baggy so im guessing im aroudn 30"


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 30, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i usualy get my pants around 34 bbut they are really baggy so im guessing im aroudn 30"


No bro not the waist the length.


----------



## danny81 (Sep 30, 2007)

around 34


----------



## danny81 (Oct 1, 2007)

yesterday continued. 
3:30 chicken parm hero
7:45-9:30
wrestling
45 mion of drills which is running/footwork, rolls and cartwheels etc carrying people
30 min learning new techiniques 
rest= live wrestling

today
8 hours of sleep
7: 3 eggs and one piece of whole grain bread with cream cheese
11:30 Pizza and milk(i forgot to bring lunch so had to buy school lunch)
4 15 sandwhich


----------



## danny81 (Oct 2, 2007)

yesterday:
7:45-9:30
wrestling
30min running/footwork
45 min haand fighting 
rest=lie

10:30 turkey sausuge and peppes with tomatos
and 2 bowls of cheerios

today
7 hrs sleep
12 chicken ceaser salad
4 penne pasta with broccoli.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 2, 2007)

7-8:40 BJJ
1 hr technique
40 min of rolling


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't see any stretching going on here.  Not just warm up and warm down stretching, but something to actually increase how far you can raise your leg in a front kick.  Get an old inner tube from a bike and tie a rope to it.   Throw the rope over a rafter or tree limb then stick your ankle in it and pull your leg up while leaning in to it.  When your knee rests on your shoulder with no arch in your back you're getting somewhere.  Switch to a side stance and repeat.

The clip following is what you will be able to do if you stretch out well at your age danny.  Do it now and you'll have it for life.  Also, when you see guys like Penn avoid take downs with really outstanding balance that too comes from stretching out the hips.  We're talking adding another 10 minutes 3x a week so that you can do this:





YouTube Video









​


----------



## danny81 (Oct 3, 2007)

alright il start doing that.

today:
7 
3 eggs and wholegrain toast with cream cheese
11 pizza(ugh again i didnt have time to make lunch)


----------



## danny81 (Oct 3, 2007)

4: chicken parm hero
6-7 boxing
4 rounds heavy
3 rounds pads
2 rounds heavvy 
1 round speed
circuit
weighted squat jumps
leg up pushups
decline twist situps
weighted squat jumps
leg up pushups
decline twist situps
twist situp(no decline)
weighted squat jumps
leg up pushups
roman chair situps


----------



## danny81 (Oct 5, 2007)

8 hrs sleep
8: 3 eggs 2 whole grain toast
2: chicken parmigian with artichoke 
6:30-8:15
BJJ


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 5, 2007)

So lil bro.  We all find some kind of technique that just sorta "fits" us.  The way we are all built is very different in various ways.   Not just the shape but how our musculature is able to burst, what our power ranges are at different positions, and how much energy we can expel in a movement all go into making us unique.  

Techniques group together and work differently on different body types.  For example, guys with no neck are notorious for being able to avoid getting choked out while lanky guys can deliver KO power from odd angles and so on.  

It's always best to focus training in techniques that if they don't work you are not in one of your more vulnerable positions.  Lol ... A guy with a weak chin is not going to do well working inside the pocket with upper body strikes cuz he will get chin checked on a regular basis.  Taking a nap 2 min's into a fight is not known as a winning technique.  The weak chin guy needs to stay outside while working his lateral movement and look for freestyle takedowns like the shoot.  If you have a solid chin, then you can work inside strikes and grecko based take downs from the hip.

Have you gotten far enough into your training to see where your going with that yet?


----------



## danny81 (Oct 6, 2007)

im kind of im tall and lanky. and i have a hard punch and a good chin. my best punch is my straight right which all the trainers tell me. but my grappling and wreslting sux(for now)
today 
8 hrs sleep
10-11:30 boxing
5 heaavy
3pads
1 heavy
3 shadow
3 speed only 1 rest
jumprope for 8 min


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 6, 2007)

Tall and lanky is killer on chokes and outside punches like the one Liddell is known for.  Look up his youtube on how he throws a punch and give it a whirl.  It sucks coming from a guy like you because of the speed you can throw it with.  Because you're not built like the hulk it's harder to block then a straight punch (with gloves on that is) plus you can throw reverse kicks off of the rebound energy after you connect.  Makes for killer transition combos.  If you hit the leg stretches I mentioned last time, then work that outside punch/rib kick combo during bag work you'll start to feel how transitions are there for you with that punch.  Lol ... catch a guy ducking that punch as you throw the kick and ... ding ding ding lights out.

Straight rights are great and all, but it takes more body movement to follow them with a kick AND the kick is more likely to be telegraphed as you shift your body.  With that outside punch you can just flow right off the punch into the kick with minimal shifting of your upper body so you telegraph less.

I liked your workouts you did this week.  It looked like you picked it up a little bit there ... 

Just listen to the body aches and don't rip anything up from over training danny   You have already shown us a history of doing that a bit.  Aspiration, perspiration ... and patience = a winner every time.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks. i actually dont know any kicks lol. i was going to start kickboxing a while ago but never could find a gym.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 6, 2007)

btw my triangle choke is sick. because i have long legs i can get it real tight. And is there a big diference between Gi and no Gi. because i dont have a Gi so i train with the NO gi guys


----------



## danny81 (Oct 7, 2007)

10 hrs slep
wrestling
30 min footwork sprints and body drills
45 min hand fighting drills
30 min live


----------



## tallcall (Oct 8, 2007)

danny81 said:


> btw my triangle choke is sick. because i have long legs i can get it real tight. And is there a big diference between Gi and no Gi. because i dont have a Gi so i train with the NO gi guys



 

Sounds like fun! Training without a Gi probably helps prepare you for the mainstream fights anyways, right? Is it pretty easy for a guy training without a Gi to fight guys who only trained with a Gi? Either way, you're doing awesome!


----------



## danny81 (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks bro. it is alot of fun.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 8, 2007)

6 hrs sleep
wrestling 7:45-9:30
30 min running/body control
30 min stance/ penetration step
45min wrestling


----------



## danny81 (Oct 9, 2007)

6 hrs sleep

BJJ 
1 hr technique
45 min rolling.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 10, 2007)

6 hrs of sleep and then i took a 1 hr nap at night
boxing

2 rounds shadow
5 heavy
1 set incline twist situps with 20 ball drops
1 set incline another 22 ball drops
3x speed
3x juprope
20 ball drop
roman chair 15 drops on both side
then 50x 35pds side bends


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks like you're progressing nicely. 

It's good that you keep a record of how much you sleep. Sleep is very important (bit ironic, since this is coming from an insomniac, but it's true ).


----------



## danny81 (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks i reay need more tho
 6 hrs sleep

boxing:
2 shadow
2 heavy
2 speed
2 rope
1 hr rest
wrestling
20 min of jogging/footwork
45 min technique
35 min live


----------



## danny81 (Oct 12, 2007)

6:30 sleep
BJJ
40 min of practicing new moves
1 hr rolling


----------



## danny81 (Oct 13, 2007)

13 hrs sleep
today is rest day


----------



## danny81 (Oct 14, 2007)

12:30 hours of sleep
wrestling
7 min jog
50 min techinique 
45 min wrestling.


----------



## danny81 (Oct 15, 2007)

6 hrs sleep. 
wrestling
1:30 technique


----------



## Mista (Oct 15, 2007)

danny81 said:


> 13 hrs sleep
> today is rest day



That's heaps of rest time, are you asleep the whole time?


----------



## danny81 (Oct 16, 2007)

lol yah. every weekend and day of the summer i get atleast 12 hrs sometimes even 16 lol. today
today
1 hour of wrestling techinque
rest 30 min
45 min of Jiu jitsu technique
50 min rolling


----------



## danny81 (Oct 17, 2007)

2 shadow
2 heavy
2 speed
2 pads
4 heavy
2 shadow with 5 pd weights
circuit
situps with twist
jump squats with 5 pd dumbells
pullups
leg up pushups
repeat
lie down slam ball on stomach 30x
stand up hit stomach 20x


----------



## danny81 (Oct 19, 2007)

15hrs of sleep
bjj
45 min technique
45 min rolling


----------



## danny81 (Oct 20, 2007)

11 hrs sleep
rest today


----------



## danny81 (Oct 20, 2007)

not a rest day. circuit
Bridge 1=go up and down then side to side x 10
shrug 40 pds x25
pike pushup x 13
Chin-ups x 8
Plyo Push-ups x 15
Towel Pull-ups (2 towels for wide)x 10
Hindu Push-ups x 4
Bridge and Curl x 10
Towel Pull-ups(one towel for close grip) x 3
Burpees x 10
Dips x 3
Squat x 30 
Wall Sit x 30 breaths
Calf Press with back of feet hanging off step x 50


----------



## danny81 (Oct 21, 2007)

boxing
4rounds shadow boxing
4 rounds heavy
circuit
twist situps
plyo pushups with legs raised
chinups
repeat 2 more times
3 rds speed bag
3x10 pd dumbells. squat jump press


----------



## danny81 (Oct 22, 2007)

wrestling conditioning:

1 1/4 mile jog sprint lat half of a quauter mile
running steps
sprints/back pedaling/side stepping etc.
stance work
squat holds 
pushups
slow 1 1/4 mile jog sprint last hal o a quater mile


----------



## danny81 (Oct 22, 2007)

wrestling
30 min joggin/footwork/lifting/sprinting
45 min technique
30 min live


----------



## Rubes (Oct 22, 2007)

so are you practice wrestling with your school right now or is it just with a few guys that will be on the team this year at this point?


----------



## danny81 (Oct 23, 2007)

i got to a club. but the conditioning is just a captains practice

todays workout
today
6 hrs sleep
bjj
1hour technique
30 min roling


----------



## Rubes (Oct 24, 2007)

k start wrestling practice at my school in just over a week.  and keep up the good work


----------



## danny81 (Nov 3, 2007)

ive stil been training but havent been keeping a log. im starting back up today =)


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 4, 2007)

Dude.  Don't fall off posting in here just because I'm out for four to six months.  When you stop keeping a log you begin to stop keeping up your routines and danny that would really be a major let down to see you do ... not work out.  I'll be back in four to six months and it would really mean a lot to see your improvements posted in this log lil bro.  Don't get distracted and don't get lazy.  WORK!!!!!!


----------



## danny81 (Nov 4, 2007)

sorry. ill get on it. i was actually going to start posting tomorrow. but i did box and wrestle today.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## danny81 (Nov 14, 2007)

wrestling
jog 2 miles
sprints 
stair running
lifting= bench, pullups, bicep curls
1:30 min rest
boxing
3 rounds shadow
3 rounds heavy
3 rounds speed bag
lifting=
superset hamstring curls, quad extensions, incline DB bench, chinups 3x
superset
bicep curls and tricep extensions and lat raises 3x
superset
decline situps and leg raises 3x


----------



## danny81 (Nov 15, 2007)

boxing= 40 min of technique
wrestling = 10 min jog
1hour 10 min min drills
20 min live


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 15, 2007)

Hows that wraslin'treain' ya there homeboy?  Ya feelin' it yet?  Gravity sucks  ... especially when someone uses it against you   

Good to see you back on this journal again.


----------



## danny81 (Nov 16, 2007)

lol wrestling is hard as hell. im not good yet lol. but im getting better. 

today
20 min stair running
10 min jogging
10 min sprinting


----------



## danny81 (Nov 16, 2007)

i also did deck of cards with no face cards
what i do is i take out all face cards and jokers. and then just draw a card and do the number on the card for reps like A=1 2-10=that number of reps. i dont use face cards or jokers yet, but face cards = 10 and jokers =20
 no rest to work cardio as well
Diamond=hindu pushups
heart=hundu squat
spade=v-up
club=tablemaker pushup
its pretty good it kicked my ass lol. im trying to work up to using the whole deck then im gunna double the reps and keep wroking up til i cna do 3-4x the reps then find a new wrokout. my goal is to be able to do the whole deck while timesing each card by 4


----------



## danny81 (Nov 17, 2007)

boxing
3 rounds speedbag
3 rounds 5 pd dumbell shadow boxing straight punches only
3 rounds pads
3 rounds heavy baag
2x decline situps
1x side bends
ball drops on stomach 20. it hurt sooo bad because im trying to cut weight for wrestling.


----------



## Rubes (Nov 17, 2007)

how much weight and to what weight class?


----------



## danny81 (Nov 17, 2007)

around 9 pds into 145.


----------



## Rubes (Nov 17, 2007)

thats not to bad. how long do you have to drop the weight?


----------



## danny81 (Nov 17, 2007)

umm im not sure i think till around the first week indecember is the first tournment. what weight r u going to wreste at?


----------



## Rubes (Nov 17, 2007)

im going to wrestle 171/189 just depends on the school that we wrestle that night. i have to cut down to at least 175 from 180 by wed.


----------



## danny81 (Nov 17, 2007)

the other guys on the site are being assholes and not giving me tips on how to cut down more. what ideas do you have for me? im eating very little as of now. do sauna suits work?


----------



## Rubes (Nov 17, 2007)

to tell you the truth i never really had trouble cutting weight so i dont know if a sauna suit will work. when sweat its like a rain storm so i just lose alot of weight from that. all i can say is just keep running alot to try and burn off what fat you have.


----------



## danny81 (Nov 17, 2007)

alright thanks bro.


----------



## Rubes (Nov 17, 2007)

oh i guess you could wear like 2-4 layers when you run and practice that helps sometimes


----------



## danny81 (Nov 19, 2007)

3 rounds sparroing
heavy bag 2
circuit situps thenball drops repeat 2 morex


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i also did deck of cards with no face cards
> what i do is i take out all face cards and jokers. and then just draw a card and do the number on the card for reps like A=1 2-10=that number of reps. i dont use face cards or jokers yet, but face cards = 10 and jokers =20
> no rest to work cardio as well
> Diamond=hindu pushups
> ...


Good stuff, not to be funny but they use this a lot in prison.


----------



## danny81 (Nov 19, 2007)

lol. it works good as hell. it gets cardio and strenght.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2007)

I know, where did you learn ths from?


----------



## danny81 (Nov 20, 2007)

my boy showed it to me. 
tody boxing 3 rounds sparring(im toughening my head lol cuz im getting crushed)
3 rounds hevy bag
4 rounds jumprope
3 rounds decline situps
2 rounds bal drop 40 
rest 45 min
BJJ
drill 30 min
roll 1 hour


----------



## danny81 (Nov 23, 2007)

2:30 hrs of wrestling tryouts
boxing
4 rds of pads only jabs
1 shadow boing only jab
3 pads everything
3x speed bg
2x 
ciruit
twist situp
decline leg raises
side bends 25 pds

circuit
3x
15 flat situps
15 ball drops

front neck bridges
20 side to side
20 front bck
rear neck bridges
20 side to side
20 front back


----------



## danny81 (Nov 24, 2007)

2;30 hour wresltio tryouts. BTW i made varsity at either 152 or 145


----------



## danny81 (Dec 1, 2007)

wrestling practice 2:30 hours. scrimage


----------



## danny81 (Dec 27, 2007)

alright when ever i sy wrestling prctice since it is the same thing everyday this is what it is
it is 2 and a half hours
we start off with 6 minutes of jumprope
then we stretch
then do line drills like penetration steps, sprawling, carry our partners in different holds like firemans, single, double, knee walking from various positions sprawling on partners etc.
then we do standing drills like, shadow wrestling, hand fighting, takedowns, then we do either 8 rounds of 2 minutes(wit about 5 seconds rest inbetween rounds) of just takedown nd then let the guy up and kkeep going. OR we do a practice match. 2 min standing rest about 5-10 seconds 2 min loser pics the postition. 5-10 sec rest. 2 min other guy picks position 5-10 sec rest. first takedown wins. 5-10 sec rest. one guy does top and other trys to escape. you have 30 seconds to escpe or other guy loses. tehn switch and repeat.
then 5 min break
then bottom drills like escapes, standups, switces, spin drills, cradles, etc.
then 8 rounds of 2 minutes on bottom or another live match. then 18 minutes of conditioining which could be anything from 18 minutes of joggin to 18 minutes of sprint work to 18 minutes on the stairs to a mix of all or 18minutes of calistenics or a mix of everything.


----------



## danny81 (Dec 28, 2007)

brazilian jiu jitsu 1.5 hrs
Lifting
Squat 3x5 
65lbs
bench 3x5
65lbs
pullups 3x5
BW


----------



## danny81 (Dec 30, 2007)

boxing 3 rds shadow
3 rds heavybag
no rest
2.5 min heavybag(infighting)
1.5 min jumprope
2.5 min heavybag(infighting)
4 min jumprope
rest
no rest
decline abs w/ twist and medicine ball throws
leg raise pushes
20 side bends with 40lb DBs
decline abs w/ twist and medicine ball throws
leg raise pushes
flat situps till failure


----------



## danny81 (Jan 2, 2008)

wrestling match pinned with 1 second left in the first  round


----------



## danny81 (Jan 3, 2008)

wrestling practice
boxing:
3 rds heavy
4 rds pads
1 rd heavy
3 straight speed
2 straight rope
decline abs then leg lifts


----------



## Rubes (Jan 4, 2008)

wtf is up with getting pinned. naw just playin with ya happens to everyone unless your like justin zerip or brent metcalf.  just keep on workin hard and you will get alot better. how much fun is boxing?


----------



## danny81 (Jan 4, 2008)

boxing is alot of fun i love it. the best part is taht when i wrestle i am muc better conditioned then all the other guys because of it.

wrestling match
anyway today i did better
i ran 1.5 miles in order to lose the last bit of weight right before weighings.
i wrestled 152
i lost in OT. i would of won but i touched hands above his head making it a ful lol i didnt no that was considered a full nelson. but i could take the kid down and lost. i would of won i was so pissed.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 5, 2008)

boxing:
3 rounds body bag
3 rounds heavy bagoutside
1 round heavy bag combos
1 round heavy baag infighting
3 rouds speed
3 rounds jumprope no rest between rounds
twist situps
leg raises
helicopters 
side bends
twist situps
leg raises
helicopters
sidebends
situps
leg raises
helicopters


----------



## danny81 (Jan 7, 2008)

wrestling practice


----------



## Rubes (Jan 8, 2008)

i just read what your wrestling practices are like they sound rough. my schools arnt even that bad and are coach is a prick(then again none of us listen to him).


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 8, 2008)

My buddy was a wrestler in high school.  I couldn't believe the practices he went through.  They really push the kids hard.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 8, 2008)

wrestling practice


----------



## danny81 (Jan 8, 2008)

lo yah. our coach is a straigt up dick 2. especially since i rarely make weight adn have to do runs before the match to make 145 lol.


----------



## Rubes (Jan 8, 2008)

yeah i wouldnt put up with that shit id puch him right in his face


----------



## danny81 (Jan 9, 2008)

wreslting match. pinned 1st period


----------



## danny81 (Jan 9, 2008)

Rubes said:


> yeah i wouldnt put up with that shit id puch him right in his face


he doesnt make me run. lol. i hae to or else i wouldnt make weight


----------



## danny81 (Jan 10, 2008)

wresling practice


----------



## danny81 (Jan 11, 2008)

lost round 1 against county champion


----------



## danny81 (Jan 12, 2008)

good mornings
1x50 reps of 45

Incline bench
3x12,10,10, reps of 95

DB Pullover
3x12,10,10 rep of 40

Bent over DB rows
2x12,12 reps of 25

shrug
3x10,10,10 of 45

BW tricep extension
3x10,10,10

leg extensions
3x15,15,15 with number 5 on the weight rack

Hamstring curls
3x10,10,10 with numer 2 on the weight rack


----------



## danny81 (Jan 14, 2008)

wrelting practice


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2008)

danny81 said:


> good mornings
> 1x50 reps of 45
> 
> Incline bench
> ...


you are doing a lot of isolation type exercises. How often are you lifting? i ask, as i see you are doing high amounts of cadrio w/ your boxing and wrestling. 
Might want to stick wtih just core lifts for now:
bench, military press, squats, dead lifts, rows, pull ups/pull downs.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 15, 2008)

wrestlign practice 
then boxing 
3 rds speed
2 rd pad
4 rds heavy


----------



## danny81 (Jan 15, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> you are doing a lot of isolation type exercises. How often are you lifting? i ask, as i see you are doing high amounts of cadrio w/ your boxing and wrestling.
> Might want to stick wtih just core lifts for now:
> bench, military press, squats, dead lifts, rows, pull ups/pull downs.



yah i got realy sore after that workout lol so i stopped. im still sore and have a fight 2morrow


----------



## danny81 (Jan 19, 2008)

3 wrestling matche 2day
got pinned in first round
got pinned in 2nd round
lost by pointss funny thing was he was the best of the 3 lo

got home and lifted
squat 3x5 95lb
bench 3x5 95lb
chinup 3x8


----------



## Rubes (Jan 20, 2008)

dont worrie about getting pinned if you keep at it and wrestle again next year the diff between a 1st year wrestler and a 2nd year one is huge you just have to keep goin even if you are gettin your ass handed to you right now.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 21, 2008)

squat 3x5 105lb
bench 3x5 105 lb
chinup 3x6


----------



## danny81 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rubes said:


> dont worrie about getting pinned if you keep at it and wrestle again next year the diff between a 1st year wrestler and a 2nd year one is huge you just have to keep goin even if you are gettin your ass handed to you right now.



yah thanks bro. im getting beat down now. but i am alo getting much better.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 23, 2008)

ran 2 miles on treadmill


----------



## danny81 (Jan 23, 2008)

squat 3x5 115lb
standing overhead press 3x5 65lb
DL 1x5 135lb


----------



## danny81 (Jan 25, 2008)

squat 3x5
125
bench 3x5
125
pendlay row 3x5
115


----------



## danny81 (Jan 27, 2008)

squat 3x5 135lb
OH press 3x5 75 lb
pullup 3x9,9,7


----------



## danny81 (Jan 28, 2008)

2 mile run
wrestlig practice
boxing
4x heavy
2x pads
circuit
decline twist situps, burpees, ball drop on stomach, hammer strengh pulll, ball pushups, decline twist situps, bal throw at stomach, situps. 1 round fast rope swiing


----------



## danny81 (Jan 29, 2008)

wrestling then BJJ


----------



## danny81 (Jan 30, 2008)

bike 5 miles on bike machine with resistance

wrestlign match got pined 1st rd

squat 3x5 145
bench 3x5 135
Deadlift 1x5 165


----------



## Rubes (Jan 30, 2008)

keep on workin hard


----------



## danny81 (Jan 30, 2008)

thank. bro look at my squat lol. i wa maxin tht lat week now  i rep it


----------



## Rubes (Jan 30, 2008)

yeah squat is learnin the form then applying yourself to lift the weight when i was 16 i could bearly squat 225 one time then right before i hit 17 i was able to hit 315x5 because i worked on form and just kept on trying to do better. just work hard and your squat weights will go up alot in no time just dont push yourself to hard or you could get hurt


----------



## danny81 (Jan 31, 2008)

my coac made a bet with me that i cant squat 215 for 5 reps by march 1st. im gunna win thiss bet so bad lol


----------



## Rubes (Jan 31, 2008)

bust your ass and do it


----------



## danny81 (Jan 31, 2008)

i wil anyway. today
wrestling practice
then boxing
circuit no rest between anything
machine crunches
roman chair situps
machine crunches
roman chair situps
decline twist itups
ball drops on stomach and sides
2 rds shadow
3rds heavybag


----------



## danny81 (Jan 31, 2008)

nd 2 miles on eliptical machine


----------



## danny81 (Mar 19, 2008)

squat 3x5 185
bench3x5 160
dead lift 1x 245
dips 2x9 wit 35 lbs
and 2 hours bjj
that was yesterday


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## KEFE (Mar 19, 2008)

Get your lifts up man.How old are you?


----------



## danny81 (Mar 19, 2008)

im 16. u dissing me cuz?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 19, 2008)

KEFE said:


> Get your lifts up man.How old are you?



This is the Journal section, KEFE.  I don't tolerate non-constructive posts such as your in the Journals.

Don't do it again.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2008)

KEFE said:


> Get your lifts up man.How old are you?


 


danny81 said:


> im 16. u dissing me cuz?


My money is on Kefe.


----------



## KEFE (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm trying to motivate you.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 19, 2008)

iight juss incase anybudy ws nterested im 6ft 1 and 170 dats 25lb weight increase since february


----------



## danny81 (Mar 19, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I'm trying to motivate you.


w.e cuzzo im not a powerlifter so idc how much weight i can push


----------



## KEFE (Mar 19, 2008)

Where are you from "cuz" ?


----------



## danny81 (Mar 19, 2008)

nyc wit moms nj wit grandma


----------



## KEFE (Mar 19, 2008)

oh......So i wasn't around to find out why you were hated so can you explain it to me?


----------



## danny81 (Mar 19, 2008)

cuz dey thinc dat im a wancsta


----------



## Rubes (Mar 19, 2008)

hey man welcome back


----------



## danny81 (Mar 19, 2008)

watsup how u been cuzzo?


----------



## KEFE (Mar 19, 2008)

Dude you should cut out that cuzzo stuff.I'm from GA


----------



## Rubes (Mar 19, 2008)

ive been pretty good basketball has kept me in shave never got to dunk in a game but oh well thats how things go. 


kefe: if your tryin to be a jackass knock it off.

danny im pretty sure that hes just tryin to get you to stay something dumb so people will flame you again dont respond if hes being a jackass


----------



## danny81 (Mar 19, 2008)

iight w.e idc


----------



## DOMS (Mar 19, 2008)

Enough.  Like I said, this isn't the OC.  This ends now, or it ends in infractions.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 19, 2008)

2 rds shadow boxing
2 rds pads
3rds heavy bag
1 rd speed bag
3rds weighted decline situps after each id rop the weight and go to failure
2rds of fast russian twists gonna go play an hour of b-


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 20, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Enough.  Like I said, this isn't the OC.  This ends now, or it ends in infractions.



I think its cute.


----------



## goob (Mar 20, 2008)

Doublebase, please have a seat over here....


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 20, 2008)

danny81 said:


> my coac made a bet with me that i cant squat 215 for 5 reps by march 1st. im gunna win thiss bet so bad lol




Did you win the bet?


----------



## danny81 (Mar 20, 2008)

yah i did. it got changed to doing four reps and i got 4 sets of 250. but ofcourse i didnt go ATG i only went to about parralel


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice job danny. Strong legs! I need to start squatting


----------



## danny81 (Mar 20, 2008)

lol thanks my squat went upver a hundred pounds in like a month or 2


----------



## Rubes (Mar 20, 2008)

thats because you worked really hard at it. now just keep on workin hard to become bigger and stronger


----------



## danny81 (Mar 20, 2008)

i will thanks bro. only problem is that my weght routine alwasy gets messed up like sometimes il do rippetoes mon weds and fri then nexxt week mon thurs sun or something like that. because of boxing and shit get in the way


----------



## KEFE (Mar 20, 2008)

Have you boxed in a match yet?Do you own your own speed bag and heavy bag or go to a gym? I want to get a speed bag and heavy bag combo but can't find one for a decent price.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 20, 2008)

yah i box at a gym. i got a little gym in my basement i got a heavybag no speed bag. my gym gave me an old one. you just make one out of a big mail bag or someshit and sand. i hung mine up in my grandmas basement


----------



## danny81 (Mar 20, 2008)

today i did
2 rds shadow boxing
3 rds heavybag
2 rds bodybag
1 rd shadowboing


----------



## danny81 (Mar 21, 2008)

squat 3x5 190
oh press 3x5 105
power clean 3x5 145 i added the weight wrong i was only supposed to do 125 but i added the weight incorectly but i did it good so its all gud
sidebends 3x15 65lbs
pullups 9,8,7
2 rds shadow boxing


----------



## KEFE (Mar 21, 2008)

Good job on those cleans man.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 21, 2008)

thanks yah im getting better at them.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 21, 2008)

r u just gunna hit the bag? or learn? and how u gunna learn book or like a gym?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2008)

yo dawg.

guud to see yo azz bak in action hommie.  later onz you and meez go out and cap sum foos yo.

peez.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 21, 2008)

iight cuzzo. u eva gunna come up to NYC?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2008)

welcome back


----------



## danny81 (Mar 21, 2008)

thanks. BTW dat girl that was acting slutty and shit wasnt me.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2008)

i know


----------



## danny81 (Mar 21, 2008)

alright good lol.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 22, 2008)

1 round power shots let hook to body left to head
1 round power shots straight rigt to body straight to head
1 round power shots right hook to body
1 round power shots right uppercut to body then to head
2 rounds heavybag everything
1 round jabs only shadow box i got 166
1 round shadowbox
2 rounds speedbag
3 sets decline situps
1 set leg raises
4 rounds jumprope


----------



## danny81 (Mar 24, 2008)

3x5 squt 195
3x5 bench 165
1x5 DL 235
2x10 dips 35lbs
3x5,6,7 roman chair situsp 45lbs


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 24, 2008)

danny81 said:


> 3x5 squt 195
> 3x5 bench 165
> 1x5 DL 235
> 2x10 dips 35lbs
> 3x5,6,7 roman chair situsp 45lbs



Your lifts look very well balanced.  Nice job.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks bro im mad surprised at my dips cuz overall im dipping about 205-210


----------



## danny81 (Mar 25, 2008)

about 2 hrs of BJJ


----------



## danny81 (Mar 27, 2008)

squat 3x5 200
OH press 3x5 110
power clean 3x5 135
chinup 3x9
sidebends 70lbs 3x15


----------



## danny81 (Mar 27, 2008)

immediatly following no rest
boxing
1 round of as many jabs as possible
1 rd many crosses
1 rd 1-2 combos as many
3 rds heavybag
3 rds shadow boxing
16 minutes jumprope 
3 rds speedbag
1 set of decline situps


----------



## KEFE (Mar 27, 2008)

danny81 said:


> squat 3x5 200
> OH press 3x5 110
> power clean 3x5 135
> chinup 3x9
> sidebends 70lbs 3x15



squats are going up good job


----------



## danny81 (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks yah i should of went up wit the power cleans but i always count wrong. im mad bad at math yo ya digz? so wenever i do or w.e i always miscount and fuc up how mu h i did


----------



## Mista (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## danny81 (Mar 28, 2008)

im not gunan bring a calculator e'e time i go to the gym


----------



## danny81 (Mar 29, 2008)

sprints 3 min rest 1 then repeat


----------



## goob (Mar 29, 2008)

ENGLISH MOTHAF**A, DO *YOU* SPEAK IT????


Good work with the sprints. They are hard. How far did you sprint?


----------



## danny81 (Mar 29, 2008)

squat 3x5 205
bench 3x5 170
DL 1x5 245
dips 12, 11 35lbs
hanigng leg rasies 3x15
bb curs 10,9 65lbs
tri extensions 12 with ez bar with 12.5 on each side


----------



## danny81 (Mar 29, 2008)

goob said:


> ENGLISH MOTHAF**A, DO *YOU* SPEAK IT????
> 
> 
> Good work with the sprints. They are hard. How far did you sprint?



umm idk i just ran until i heard the beeper beep


----------



## goob (Mar 29, 2008)

danny81 said:


> umm idk i just ran until i heard the beeper beep


 
Shuttle Runs?  When you run when the first beep starts and try to get to the line before the next beep?

Thats some hard shit.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 29, 2008)

nah wat i do is i take the timer i use for boxing. so i run as fast as i can for 3 minutes then i rest for 1 minute then i run for a notehr 3 minutes and then i was done. im working up to 3 rounds because that is how long i box for


----------



## goob (Mar 29, 2008)

danny81 said:


> nah wat i do is i take the timer i use for boxing. so i run as fast as i can for 3 minutes then i rest for 1 minute then i run for a notehr 3 minutes and then i was done. im working up to 3 rounds because that is how long i box for


 
Makes sense.  THat high intensity running sure takes it out of you.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 29, 2008)

yah i was mad tired when i got to my weight lifting. although i did go up in everything so dat was gud.


----------



## goob (Mar 29, 2008)

danny81 said:


> yah i was mad tired when i got to my weight lifting. although i did go up in everything so dat was gud.


 
Good effort on doing them on the same day. Best way is to do it the other way round, but good effort.

Look dude, You get a lot of shit on here. I don't know if you are elobarate hoax or what, but if not, cut the gangsta shit. People would help you if you just stopped typing stuff like you were P-diddy's favourite rent boy.

You can spell words when you want, so if you want the people to take you seriously, do it.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 29, 2008)

p-diddy is a little bitch even he cant becu hard juss cuz he pulled a body


----------



## danny81 (Apr 1, 2008)

i squatted and did overhead press


----------



## danny81 (Apr 1, 2008)

new workout:
Mon
squat 3x5
bench or OH press 3x5
Chinups 3x8-15
roman chair situps 3x5-15
weds
front squat 3x5
bench or OH press 3x5
deadlift or power clean 3x5
side bends  3x5-15
fri
squat 3x5
bench or OH press 3x5
pullup 3x8-15
leg lifts 3x15


----------



## danny81 (Apr 2, 2008)

4rds shadowboxing
3rds heavybag
1 set decline abs
1 set leg raises
straight leg db deadlift 20
bal drops on stomach
crunches
repeat
reapat


----------



## danny81 (Apr 3, 2008)

3rds shadowbox
3 rds heavbag
11 minutes speedbag
11 minutes jump rope
circuit. situps,leg raises, squat, hamer strenght push, hammer pullups


----------



## danny81 (Apr 6, 2008)

3 rds heavybag
3 rds padwork
1 rd heavybag
3 sets of decline situps supersetted with leg raises
ball drops 30 on stomach


----------



## danny81 (Apr 7, 2008)

run 3 minutes rest 1 minute run 3 minutes
squat 3x5 205
bench 3x5 155
chinups 10, 10,7
roman chair situps 6,5,6 with 45lb plate on head


----------



## danny81 (Apr 9, 2008)

bjj 2 hours
front squat 3x5 115
OH press 3x5 100
Deadlift 1x5 255
side bends 6,7,7 100lbs


----------



## goob (Apr 9, 2008)

Good work on the front squat. Tough move.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 9, 2008)

jea thanks mang. its mad hard but i think i cud do alot more


----------



## Rubes (Apr 9, 2008)

just work on the form for front squat for a few weeks then start to go up in weight. dont want to hurt yourself believe me it sucks when you hurt yourself tryin to front squat dont drop the bar on your arm it hurts


----------



## danny81 (Apr 10, 2008)

lol iight i tried doing it over teh summer and dropped ike 200 lbs on my knee and now my knee is fucked up but its gud now


----------



## danny81 (Apr 10, 2008)

sprint 3 min rest 1 sprint 3
shadowbox 2 rds
heavybag 2 rds
pads 2 rds
speedbag 1 rd
30 feet of lunges
decline situps


----------



## danny81 (Apr 11, 2008)

2 hrs bJJ


----------



## danny81 (Apr 13, 2008)

2 rds pads
2 rds heavybag
3x 3minutes jumprop then 1 minute burpees
3rds speedbag
3x decline situps
3x full contact twists
1x nautulis abs
2x 100 sidebends with 40lbs
3x wrist curls
2x reverse wrist curls


----------



## danny81 (Apr 14, 2008)

squat 3x5 210
bench 3x5 160
chinups 3x10
roman chair situsp 45lbs 3x 11


----------



## danny81 (Apr 16, 2008)

2 hrs bjj
front squat 3x5 145
OH press 3x5 105
power clean 3x5 145
sidebneds 3x10 100lbs
circuit 3x situps, sidebends, leg raises.
then ball drops on stomach
then abll throws at stomach
then 1 rd shadowbox
2 rds heavbag
2 rds speedbag
all high intensity
1-2hrs of b-ball then got into a fight an fucked the kdi up


----------



## danny81 (Apr 18, 2008)

run around 2-3 miles up and down hills all around da place
cirucit situps, sidebends leg raises, 3x
3x heavybag
2x pads
sprints
bjj 2 hours


----------



## danny81 (Apr 20, 2008)

squat 3x5 210
bench 3x5 165
pullups 11,7,5
i had little rest between the pullups i was in a hurry
basketball 2 hours
boxing
ab circuit situps, oh sidebends, leg raises 3x no rest between
5 rounds boxing. and in between round sno rest but ab hits the whole tiem


----------



## danny81 (Apr 22, 2008)

squat 3x5 210
OH press 3x5 110
chinups 2x12 1x10
2 hrs BJJ


----------



## danny81 (Apr 23, 2008)

30 minutes abs.
3x heavybag
2x jumprope


----------



## danny81 (Apr 24, 2008)

boxing
3xpads
2x heavybg
2x speedbag
3x rope
hae soeone hit stomac
sprints


----------



## danny81 (May 3, 2008)

1 minute pushups 40
1 minute rest
1 minute situps 43
1 minute rest
1 minute chinups 15 =\
1 minute rest
12 minutes jogging


----------



## goob (May 3, 2008)

danny81 said:


> 1 minute pushups 40
> 1 minute rest
> 1 minute situps 43
> 1 minute rest
> ...


 
Good work.

You should maybe think about doing it like this:

20 seconds pushups
10 rest
20 sec situps
10 rest
20 sec chins
10 rest
20 sec burpees
10 rest

Rest 3 minutes

Repeat x 3

Really hard, but it will help your conditioning for boxing more.


----------



## danny81 (May 3, 2008)

thanks bro. check in later 2day or 2morrow im gunna do 10 minutes jumprope
30 sec mad fast 30 sec rest
then 10 minutes burpees
30 sec mad fast 30 sec rest


----------



## goob (May 3, 2008)

danny81 said:


> thanks bro. check in later 2day or 2morrow im gunna do 10 minutes jumprope
> 30 sec mad fast 30 sec rest
> then 10 minutes burpees
> 30 sec mad fast 30 sec rest


 
10 minutes burpees???  You'll want to video that.  

Try that time scheme I told you, it really is killer.  Will help you loads.


----------



## danny81 (May 3, 2008)

2 hrs basketball
well heres my times
jumprope 10 minutes
30 sec jump 30 sec rest
41;70 74 65 68 70 84 86 73 84

then same for burpees
10 9 9 6 7 7 8 6 8 10


----------



## CORUM (May 6, 2008)

from what i read so far looks pretty good!!


----------



## danny81 (May 6, 2008)

Thanks bro i couldnt trai today or thee day before i had alcohol poisoining(i think) im not sure but i got mad drunk yesterday and now todya im throwing up like crazy. lol.


----------



## CORUM (May 7, 2008)

That sucks. well few questions you may have answered this but i dont have time to go through 17 pages of stuff. how long are your rest periods between boxing rounds. (guess i'll keep my questions around that since you want to be a fighter) and do you ever do focus training on your punches, like nothing but jabs, or crosses, hooks things like that? just my recommendation if your training for 3 min rounds your should do like 5 minute rounds in training. and sometimes do like 30 or even 20 second rest periods between rounds. you will be dead tired, but i think that will teach your body to keeping going even extremely drained. or do extremely difficult cardio and then go into the boxing training. things like that. good luck and keep it up!!! doin good for 16


----------



## danny81 (May 7, 2008)

20 minutes of pushups i got 278.
then i went and played basktball for about 2 hrs


----------



## danny81 (May 7, 2008)

CORUM said:


> That sucks. well few questions you may have answered this but i dont have time to go through 17 pages of stuff. how long are your rest periods between boxing rounds. (guess i'll keep my questions around that since you want to be a fighter) and do you ever do focus training on your punches, like nothing but jabs, or crosses, hooks things like that? just my recommendation if your training for 3 min rounds your should do like 5 minute rounds in training. and sometimes do like 30 or even 20 second rest periods between rounds. you will be dead tired, but i think that will teach your body to keeping going even extremely drained. or do extremely difficult cardio and then go into the boxing training. things like that. good luck and keep it up!!! doin good for 16



i do 3 minute rounds with 1 minute rest. yes i work just one punch at a time sometimes.


----------



## CORUM (May 7, 2008)

i would up round lengths and shorten rest periods. only if your looking to fight, if your doing it just for a workout disregard. and how manny punches do you do when training one, like how many jabs, then how many crosses, etc.....? but you have a pretty good work out going. my suggestions are only if your going into fighting.


----------



## danny81 (May 7, 2008)

yah im going into fighting. i already upped it. rounds in amateurs is 2 minutes with 1 min rest i do everything 3 min with 1 minute rest
today after the other workout
5 rounds heavybag(working mainly on my upjab from the low gaurd(looks like philly shell)
3 min jumprop 1 min burpees no rest repeat
1 set of situps
30 punches to stomach while holding th chinupbar


----------



## CORUM (May 7, 2008)

yeah i know the philly shell mayweather pretty much added his own twist to it and perfected it. the only thing i seen in your videos is you do not have the stance for a philly shell. you stand a little squared up, more like a bullier style boxer (joe fraiser) but then you drop your hand into the low guard of the philly shell. standing squared up and trying to do the philly shell the punches cant roll off your shoulder. your face is wide open for the right. honestly you have a up close bullier boxing style (from what i seen) i would work from there if that is more comfortable. 

and the times on rounds, your preparing to fight two minutes by training three. imagine how your endurance and stamina would be if you were prepared for 5!!! you could REALLY push the pace all rounds and most amatures can not do that because they prepare for two minutes. just throwin my 2 cents out there.


----------



## danny81 (May 7, 2008)

thanks bro thats a good idea. yah its not exactly the shell. what i do is i drop that hand their only for a little while like 10 seconds. so i can up jab. its for when the shorter guys do the low crouch and i cant really jab them.


----------



## CORUM (May 7, 2008)

more leverage going down than up! and if a short guy is trying to crouch down and move in on me, i personaly slam him with an upper cut. or if he starts trying to change levels to make me think he is going to crouch and come in i try to time it so he is coming down when i bring up a quick upper cut. all personal preference though. also in MMA they try tha they get a lovely knee. have screwed that one up with a wrestler and gotten taken down, but i'm pretty comfortable there so no biggy!!! and remember if your squared up and try to do a similar shell defense prepare for them to lung in with a right. keep training you'll get there!!! its good your pretty dedicated at an early age, just stay away from the drinking!!! lol


----------



## danny81 (May 8, 2008)

Lol yah. i rarely drink just on special occasions and shit.


----------



## CORUM (May 8, 2008)

lol i had problems drinking to ever now and then....... coach made me pay!!!! lol


----------



## danny81 (May 8, 2008)

lol yah.

today shadow box 3 rds
heavybag 1 rd
pads 3 rds
speedbag 1 rd
105situps
30 leg raises
100 sidebends each side
med ball drops on abs
worked on technique for about 10 min or so
then i jogged 5 minutes
then i did thi 5 times sprint 30 seconds jog 90 seconds
then i jogged another 5 minutes.
I got into a fight before at my boyz crib later so i got a little more cardio in


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

those are my pics after fuckign some kid up. imagine his face lol.

anyway heres my workout for day.
i worked mainly ont echnique


1 round shadowboxing working on techniqu
1 rd jab  to head and body
1 rd cross to head and body
1 rd left hook to head and bod
1 rd right hook to head and body
1 rd left uppercut to head and left upprcut to body
1 rd right uppercut to head and body
1 rd freestyle


----------



## soxmuscle (May 10, 2008)

why'd you "fuck this kid up?"


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

he talked shit. i wanted to video tape the fight and put it on youtube but i didt havea  chance.


----------



## CORUM (May 10, 2008)

hands really dont look to bad, honestly!!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 10, 2008)

danny81 said:


> he talked shit. i wanted to video tape the fight and put it on youtube but i didt havea  chance.



What'd he say to you?

You shouldn't put it on youtube, unless you want that kid to potentially place charges on you.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

CORUM said:


> hands really dont look to bad, honestly!!



thanks thats what i thought to. ive been trying to toughen them up. and i guess it paid off.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> What'd he say to you?
> 
> You shouldn't put it on youtube, unless you want that kid to potentially place charges on you.



he called me a pussy crab


----------



## biggfly (May 10, 2008)

Those hands are from hitting a heavy bag with no gloves...not a fight. Please...way to mild and simply abrasion and irritated skin looking...no swelling, no chopped up meat grinder looking cuts like teeth etc. inflict. Fake.Everyone get swollen hands in street fights from knocking on a rock hard head...if they get any real shots in.


----------



## CORUM (May 10, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Those hands are from hitting a heavy bag with no gloves...not a fight. Please...way to mild and simply abrasion and irritated skin looking...no swelling, no chopped up meat grinder looking cuts like teeth etc. inflict. Fake.Everyone get swollen hands in street fights from knocking on a rock hard head...if they get any real shots in.



well i was trying to say it nicer than that!! lol


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Those hands are from hitting a heavy bag with no gloves...not a fight. Please...way to mild and simply abrasion and irritated skin looking...no swelling, no chopped up meat grinder looking cuts like teeth etc. inflict. Fake.Everyone get swollen hands in street fights from knocking on a rock hard head...if they get any real shots in.



um no... when ever i train on heavybag i use gloves... and i didnt hit anyones teeth retard.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

w.e u guys say. anyway i won the fight so its good.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

btw bigfly u must have some pussy hans and not fight often. i get in mad fights and rarely do they get mad swollen


----------



## biggfly (May 10, 2008)

Yep, you caught me...man you are sharp. Wishing I was just as tough as you.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

i did 73 chinups in 20 minutes just now. i did 1 set at the start of everyminute.

and big fly get off my dick


----------



## biggfly (May 10, 2008)

Shut your fucking mouth little wannabe...you are a fraud and the laughing stock of this site...little BITCH.


----------



## danny81 (May 10, 2008)

o no. not the laughing stock of an internet forum. ur a pussy get off my dick.


----------



## biggfly (May 10, 2008)

Typical little child...shoo fly.


----------



## danny81 (May 11, 2008)

20 minute jog


----------



## danny81 (May 12, 2008)

chinups
pushups
crunces
rund 400 meters
repeat circuit 4x


----------



## danny81 (May 13, 2008)

2 hrs Bjj.


----------



## danny81 (May 14, 2008)

3rd rds shadow
3 rds heavy
3 rds speed
3 rds juprope with burpees inbetween rds i did 12 each time
1 hard set of situps then 1 set of leg lifts.


----------



## danny81 (May 15, 2008)

3 rds shadow
3 heavy
3 pads
1 speed
1 situps
1 leg raises
1 full contact twists
2 shrugs
punches in abs


----------



## danny81 (May 18, 2008)

basically i drank bleach to clean my stomach out but i guess i was allergic and had to go to doctor and he said just to rest a little bit thats were i was over da weekend. anyway it didnt work eben tho everyone said it would. tmootorw my wokrht starst again


----------



## danny81 (May 19, 2008)

flat BB bench 155 2x8
Db low incline bench 45lbs 2x8
Dips 2x6 25lbs
Chinup 2x6 10lbs
deadlifts 2x8 205
Rows 1x6 1x7 115
Shrugs 135 1x10


----------



## kiko (May 19, 2008)

danny81 said:


> basically i drank bleach to clean my stomach out but i guess i was allergic



No kidding.  Next time try enemas. You'll love'em!


----------



## danny81 (May 19, 2008)

wtf is enema.


----------



## natural^ (May 19, 2008)

danny81 said:


> wtf is enema.



candy


----------



## kiko (May 19, 2008)

It's a colon cleaning kit. Ask for it at your local drug store. A legal drug store that is. Make sure you get the one with the big nozzle.


----------



## danny81 (May 19, 2008)

iight good looks bro.


----------



## danny81 (May 20, 2008)

2 hrs bjj


----------



## soxmuscle (May 20, 2008)

danny81 said:


> 2 hrs bjj



you sucked dick for two hours?  man, that's a long time..


----------



## danny81 (May 21, 2008)

lol. nah.


----------



## danny81 (May 21, 2008)

185 squat 2x8
135 hack squat 2x8
55 leg curls 2x8
135 sLDL 2x8
135 calf raise 4x10
weighted situps 4x10 80lbs


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

miitary press 8 6 95 lbs
db oh press seated 2x8 25
db lat raises 10lbs 2x10
close grip bench press 8 6 135
french press 55lbs 2x8
barbell curls 2x8 65
hammer curls 1x6 25


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (May 22, 2008)

Dude, whats the point of putting of fronting like your some hard, stupid, mike tyson wannabe fighter? You just lose respect from members who can actually help you if u seem like u wanna genuinely try. Its really annoying. 

P.s what are your stats (ht,wt)? because ive been training about 6-7 months, and I think i would kick the everloving shit out of your shit talking ass.

I dont normally like to be an asshole, but after reading your shit, your probly one of the most retarded people I have ever run into over the internet. seriously. But if you were just dumb, then i wouldnt care, and in fact, id try and help you. But since u act like a fucktard to other people, its really annoying. Add that to the fact that you think your hard, and you got yourself a genuine hatred.

P.s good luck with the training. seriously.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (May 23, 2008)

hey i tried deleting that last post, it was uncalled for. sry.


----------



## danny81 (May 25, 2008)

i about 6 ft1 and about 180lbs 

today i did a little bit of running and swimming


----------



## danny81 (May 26, 2008)

this is after a weekend of drinking parryinng and getting 3 hrs of sleep a night
bench 2x6 185
incline DB bench 2x8 60
Dips 1x7 plus 35lbs


----------



## danny81 (May 28, 2008)

boxin
1 rd heavy bag
1 rd pads
1 rd heavy bag
3 rds pads
3 rds heavybag
all working mostly my jab
jump rope 3 min
decline situps
jump rope 3 min
roman chiar situps
jump rope 3 min
ab machine


----------



## danny81 (May 30, 2008)

OH press 105 8 5
DB shoulder press 40 2x8
lat raises 2x10 10 lbs
CG bench 2x8 135
french press standing 65 8,5
bb curls 2x6 75
hammer curls 30 8


----------



## goob (May 30, 2008)

Good work danny.  CG bench is pretty good.

What are french presses?


----------



## JailHouse (May 30, 2008)

Its a sckull crushr


----------



## goob (May 30, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Its a sckull crushr


 
Cheers JH.


----------



## danny81 (May 31, 2008)

yah its like a standing skull crusher. I stand up straight and like overhead a bar straight over head. then lower it back and then straighten it back up straight over my head


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 31, 2010)

Rip


----------

